# 07.03.09



## SimonHH (4. Februar 2009)

moin allezusammen! #h

wer hat lust,am 07.03. mit uns ne runde meerforellen angeln zu gehen? 
ist egal,ob du filligraner fliegenfischer oder eisenschmeisser bist.
der strandabschnitt steht noch nicht fest...wird sich nach dem wind richten.
kann ja auf fehmarn alles sein
*treffen am 07.03. ist um 08:30 uhr in Burg a.F. bei macdoof.*
wer lust hat,kann sich hier ja mal kurz melden.

*bis jetzt dabei sind:

1.   Belly Gaga
2.     MeFoMan
3.     ute
4.    mefo23* & *kumpel*
 *5.     Schwarzwusel.............--> n grill + kohle + anzünder
6.     Andy1608
7.     Pj 6000
8.     SimonHH....................--> grill + wurst+ n 6er pack bleifreies krombacher
9.    Wade 67*
 *10. MacMarco
11. Sundvogel..................--> n salat und namensschildchen
 12. Hawken
13. Ines..........................--> grillwürschtchen
14. Stephan Gartz ...........--> pappteller u.ä.
15. Pikepauly
16. DRU..........................--> wat grillbares und eine schale bunte vitaminkreation
17. **henningcl**
18. Alikes............**...........--> ne kiste bleifreies pils + würstchen
19. Steffen 23769...........--> grillkohlezumglühenbringenbeschleuniger
20. Freelander
21. gallus
22. Tewi
23. olli B.
24. nemles 
25. Blindfischer 
26. RioEbroSpinnGuideKarsten** 

 --------------------------------------------------
*


----------



## xfishbonex (4. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

hallo simon 
da wir auch unterwges sind :q mal sehen vielleicht schleichen wir bei euch ein oki doki lg andre


----------



## macmarco (4. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

Nimm mal die Fragezeichen hinter mir wech 

@Andre: Schleicht euch doch ruhig mal ein...wird lustig


----------



## SimonHH (4. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



macmarco schrieb:


> Nimm mal die Fragezeichen hinter mir wech
> 
> @Andre: Schleicht euch doch ruhig mal ein...wird lustig




gemacht...:m


----------



## SimonHH (4. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> hallo simon
> da wir auch unterwges sind :q mal sehen vielleicht schleichen wir bei euch ein oki doki lg andre




moin andre...#h

sach bescheid...und dann geht dat los #6


----------



## Wildshark (4. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

Moin

Erstmal bitte mit Fragezeichen!!
Weil die Wathose bei DAM zum trocknen und kleben hängt und der Bus dann ja auch einen anderen Fahrer braucht!!!|kopfkrat

Aber wenn alles klappt dann #6

Gruß
Torsten


----------



## SimonHH (4. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



Wildshark schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Erstmal bitte mit Fragezeichen!!
> Weil die Wathose bei DAM zum trocknen und kleben hängt und der Bus dann ja auch einen anderen Fahrer braucht!!!|kopfkrat
> ...



moin torsten...
bis dahin is die büx wohl getrocknet und der kleber klebt...
ich pinn dich mit (??) in die liste.:m


----------



## Ullov Löns (4. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

Putenschiet und Marco? Und der wilde Hai? Dabei...


----------



## macmarco (4. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

@Thorsten: Helf dir dann auch, wenn du mit der Fliege kommst


----------



## SimonHH (4. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Putenschiet und Marco? Und der wilde Hai? Dabei...




moin sundvogel...

gelistet #6


----------



## Schwarzwusel (4. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

Cool bin ja schon gelistet.....
und dat ohne Watbüx....|kopfkrat
Naja sind ja noch 4 Wochen hin..


----------



## SimonHH (4. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Cool bin ja schon gelistet.....
> und dat ohne Watbüx....|kopfkrat
> Naja sind ja noch 4 Wochen hin..





seh zu,herzblatt...sonst gehst naggich in teich


----------



## Schwarzwusel (5. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> seh zu,herzblatt...sonst gehst naggich in teich


 |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes
Denn muss ich morgen aber schnell los


----------



## hornhechteutin (5. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

Moin Moin ,
meiner einer auch bitte auf die Liste setzen aber mit 2 ? bitte . 1 ? weil ich erst BITTE BITTE machen muß bei Frauchen weil 1 WE ja Dahme ist und das 2te ? weil ich da vielleicht wieder arbeiten darf/muß weil Düngerzeit 

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## SimonHH (5. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> meiner einer auch bitte auf die Liste setzen aber mit 2 ? bitte . 1 ? weil ich erst BITTE BITTE machen muß bei Frauchen weil 1 WE ja Dahme ist und das 2te ? weil ich da vielleicht wieder arbeiten darf/muß weil Düngerzeit
> 
> Gruß aus Eutin
> Micha




super micha...is gebongt. #6
aber nur mit einem ?....das zweite ? verhandel ich gleich ma mit claudia :q


----------



## hawken (5. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

Ich möchte auch dabei sein..


----------



## Ines (5. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

Ich auch! #h


----------



## Andy1608 (5. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

Hallo Simönchen#h
Du mußt die Liste erweitern


PS : Wo steckt der Bengel schon wieder


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (5. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

Moin Simon,
das doch mal ne tolle Idee !!!
Setze mich doch bitte mit nur einem ? auf die Liste.

Kann momentan noch keine definitive Aussage treffen.

Gruß Stephan #h


----------



## SimonHH (5. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

ines...hawken...stephan...sehr gerne #6 herzlich willkommen :m


----------



## Mefo23 (5. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

Ich wäre auch dabei:vik:, wohne ziemlich im Zentrum und könnte auch überall hin. Bisher kenne ich nur meinen Heimatstrand WH bis Schönberg i.H., würd auch gern mal nen anderen Strand probieren.
LG bis dahin


----------



## SimonHH (5. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



Mefo23 schrieb:


> Ich wäre auch dabei:vik:, wohne ziemlich im Zentrum und könnte auch überall hin. Bisher kenne ich nur meinen Heimatstrand WH bis Schönberg i.H., würd auch gern mal nen anderen Strand probieren.
> LG bis dahin




moin mefo23...#h

bist auf der liste.#6


----------



## SimonHH (5. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



Andy1608 schrieb:


> Hallo Simönchen#h
> Du mußt die Liste erweitern
> 
> 
> PS : Wo steckt der Bengel schon wieder





andy,mien sötn...alles aufm neuesten stand der dinge #6


----------



## Schwarzwusel (5. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



Stephan Gartz schrieb:


> Moin Simon,
> das doch mal ne tolle Idee !!!
> Setze mich doch bitte mit nur einem ? auf die Liste.
> 
> ...


 #6... ""Mein Lehrer... Mein Gott"" :q ... 
Nu kann ja nix mehr schief gehen... #6
Würd mich freuen wenns bei Dir klappt Stephan


----------



## celler (5. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

Ute bitte auch eintragen.......


----------



## SimonHH (5. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



celler schrieb:


> Ute bitte auch eintragen.......




ute auch...geht los :vik:


----------



## MeFoMan (5. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

auch ich bin oben...

Würde mich freuen, wenn wir uns treffen

C U

Markus


----------



## SimonHH (5. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



MeFoMan schrieb:


> auch ich bin oben...
> 
> Würde mich freuen, wenn wir uns treffen
> 
> ...




markus...freu dich...denn wir treffen uns #6 

bist aufm zettel :m


----------



## Andy1608 (5. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> markus...freu dich...denn wir treffen uns #6
> 
> bist aufm zettel :m




Super Simönchen#6

Es klappt ja doch mit dem neusten Stand:q
Wat war denn heute im laufe des tages mit Dir los;+
Komm nicht du mußtest arbeiten:q


----------



## SimonHH (5. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



Andy1608 schrieb:


> Super Simönchen#6
> 
> Es klappt ja doch mit dem neusten Stand:q
> Wat war denn heute im laufe des tages mit Dir los;+
> Komm nicht du mußtest arbeiten:q





na...n bischen familie muss auch ma sein,näch?


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (5. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

Hi Simon,

streich mal das "?" und mach ein "!" daraus :g

Bin dabei - kann doch meinen Wuselschüler nicht im Stich lassen :m#6

Gruß Stephan |wavey:

@ Wusel : Soll ich dir Fliegengetackle mitbringen ?


----------



## SimonHH (5. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



Stephan Gartz schrieb:


> Hi Simon,
> 
> streich mal das "?" und mach ein "!" daraus :g
> 
> ...





danke stephan...:vik:

ich dachte schon,ich muss dat wuselchen anne hand nehmen :q

dat "?" is damit geschichte #6


----------



## macmarco (5. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

Dat wird ja ne richtig klasse Truppe...da freu ich mich jetzt ja schon richtig drauf !!!


----------



## SimonHH (5. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



macmarco schrieb:


> Dat wird ja ne richtig klasse Truppe...da freu ich mich jetzt ja schon richtig drauf !!!




frag mich mal...:q


----------



## Schwarzwusel (5. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



Stephan Gartz schrieb:


> @ Wusel : Soll ich dir Fliegengetackle mitbringen ?


 Jauuuu...#6. schnacken wir nochmal drüber


----------



## macmarco (5. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Jauuuu...#6. schnacken wir nochmal drüber



Du musst aber auch wissen, dass du weiter als 5 m werfen musst |supergri|supergri
Na vielleicht haben wir ja Rückenwind:g:m


----------



## SimonHH (5. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

_ein Zittern in der Rute, eine Gegenkraft, lebendig, wütend, wild." _





aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaach jaaaaaaaaaa...schööööön  |rolleyes


----------



## Schwarzwusel (5. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



macmarco schrieb:


> Du musst aber auch wissen, dass du weiter als 5 m werfen musst |supergri|supergri
> Na vielleicht haben wir ja Rückenwind:g:m


 Mir brennt da ja wat auf der Zunge......
Ne ne lieber nicht...:m


----------



## Andy1608 (5. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

Oh man,noch einer mit ner fliege#d


----------



## macmarco (5. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



Andy1608 schrieb:


> Oh man,noch einer mit ner fliege#d


Tja, dann sind wir schon mal 3.... :q:q


----------



## Andy1608 (5. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



macmarco schrieb:


> Tja, dann sind wir schon mal 3.... :q:q




Ich nehme lieber Simone,oder noch lieber Blech:q
Nen Spiro mit Fliege geht auch noch#6


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (5. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Jauuuu...#6. schnacken wir nochmal drüber



Geht klar - lass dich nicht ärgern, wir können gerne vorher nochmal üben.

Gruß Stephan #h


----------



## Schwarzwusel (5. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



Stephan Gartz schrieb:


> Geht klar - lass dich nicht ärgern, wir können gerne vorher nochmal üben.
> 
> Gruß Stephan #h


 Gute Idee,,#6
Wir haben ja genug Wiesen hier bei uns..

Und ärgern ???? Wer will mich ärgern ?? 
Doch net etwa lüdden Ferkelmarco..:q


----------



## Honeyball (6. Februar 2009)

*Auswahl Strände 07.03.09*

Hab auf Wunsch von Simon mal 'ne Umfrage reingetackert...


----------



## SimonHH (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Auswahl Strände 07.03.09*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Hab auf Wunsch von Simon mal 'ne Umfrage reingetackert...





ich danke dir,honichbällchen #6 :m


----------



## Ines (6. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

Well, ich bin so ein Mefo-Neuling, dass ich überhaupt nicht sagen kann, an welchem Strand meine Forelle auf mich wartet.

Ich lass die Spezis mal abstimmen! #h


----------



## SimonHH (6. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



Ines schrieb:


> Well, ich bin so ein Mefo-Neuling, dass ich überhaupt nicht sagen kann, an welchem Strand meine Forelle auf mich wartet.
> 
> Ich lass die Spezis mal abstimmen! #h




hm...pauschal würd ich sagen...an allen stränden,ines


----------



## Andy1608 (6. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



Ines schrieb:


> Well, ich bin so ein Mefo-Neuling, dass ich überhaupt nicht sagen kann, an welchem Strand meine Forelle auf mich wartet.
> 
> Ich lass die Spezis mal abstimmen! #h




Bei Neulingen warten die Forellen an allen Stränden
Bei mir war es vor Jahren auch so:q
Nun muss ich die Fische schon suchen


----------



## Ullov Löns (6. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

Ich habe mal für Fehmarn gestimmt, weil wir erstens garnicht wissen aus welcher Richtung der Wind kommt und für ein solches Treffen es günstig ist, es am Strand etwas moderater zu haben und weil wir zweiten doch auch etwas Platz brauchen um mit so vielen Leuten fischen zu können.


----------



## Schwarzwusel (6. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

Moin !! Ich stimme denn auch mal für Fehmarn...
Weil Wind und Wettertechnisch uns da alle Türen offenstehen.......


----------



## macmarco (6. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

Da gebe ich Ulli recht... Fehmarn ist der beste Punkt, da man dort noch immer gut ausweichen kann wegen dem Wind


----------



## Belly_gaga (6. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

Moinsen ,das hört sich ja wieder super an bin gerne mit dabei :vik:


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (6. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

Moinsen,

normalerweise scheue ich den weiten Weg nach Fehmarn aber für so ein Event ist das doch die beste Wahl !#6

Ich bin auch für Fehmarn.

Gruß Stephan |wavey:


----------



## SimonHH (6. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



Belly_gaga schrieb:


> Moinsen ,das hört sich ja wieder super an bin gerne mit dabei :vik:




moin belly gaga...herzlüsch will kommen 

hab dich notiert...:m


----------



## macmarco (6. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



Belly_gaga schrieb:


> Moinsen ,das hört sich ja wieder super an bin gerne mit dabei :vik:


ooooooooch nöööööööö , der schon wieder.... |supergri|supergri|supergri
Wat will der denn mit....:g:m


----------



## xfishbonex (6. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

hallo simon :g ich bin dabei :mich dachte du wolltes das morgen machen :g ja ich bin blind :g
und das M,A,AB ist auch an den gleichen termin also doppelt gemobbelt :mDIE INSEL FEHMARN GEHÖRT AM 7märz DAS AB :vik::vik::vik:LG ANDRE


----------



## SimonHH (6. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> hallo simon :g ich bin dabei :mich dachte du wolltes das morgen machen :g ja ich bin blind :g
> und das M,A,AB ist auch an den gleichen termin also doppelt gemobbelt :mDIE INSEL FEHMARN GEHÖRT AM 7märz DAS AB :vik::vik::vik:LG ANDRE





ach andre...in deinem alter is dat halt manchmal so...

stehst inner liste :m


----------



## Mefo23 (6. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

Ich werd auch beide Ruten mitnehmen, Fliege und Blech, aber wohl mehr mit der Fliege fischen. 
Bin grad schon fleissig am Binden damit alles fertig ist für den heissen Monat:c.
Vielleicht hab ich bis dahin auch meine neue Rute|supergri


----------



## xfishbonex (6. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



Mefo23 schrieb:


> Ich werd auch beide Ruten mitnehmen, Fliege und Blech, aber wohl mehr mit der Fliege fischen.
> Bin grad schon fleissig am Binden damit alles fertig ist für den heissen Monat:c.
> Vielleicht hab ich bis dahin auch meine neue Rute|supergri


DENN BINDE FÜR MICH GLEICH WELCHE MIT :m
LG ANDRE


----------



## pj6000 (6. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

So wie es aussieht gehts dann wohl auf die Sonneninsel!
Juppy!!!


----------



## Mefo23 (6. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

Einige Fliegen die ich in der letzten Stunde gebaut hab, was dabei, Andre? Hab mal ne Silkekrogenfliege gebaut, zum testen für die hornies


----------



## SimonHH (6. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



Mefo23 schrieb:


> Einige Fliegen die ich in der letzten Stunde gebaut hab, was dabei, Andre? Hab mal ne Silkekrogenfliege gebaut, zum testen für die hornies





hm...also wenn andre nich möchte...|rolleyes


----------



## macmarco (6. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> hm...also wenn andre nich möchte...|rolleyes


Also, dat sehe ich auch so


----------



## Mefo23 (6. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

hehe, muss mal sehen was ich bis dahin alles zustande bekomme|rolleyes, hab ja abends nach der arbeit eh nichts anderes zu tun. Allerdings gehen mir bald die Streamer und Shrimp-Haken aus;+, und weisses Dubbing ist alle


----------



## Blindfischer (7. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

Hi Simon,

nimm mich mal mit Fragezeichen mit auf.

Ich muß nur noch eine  Unterbringung für die lieben Kleinen finden, dann bin ich dabei.

Fehmarn passt auch.


Gruß

Dirk


----------



## SimonHH (7. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



Blindfischer schrieb:


> Hi Simon,
> 
> nimm mich mal mit Fragezeichen mit auf.
> 
> ...





moin dirk...|wavey:

geit los...:m


----------



## SimonHH (7. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

hm...wann und wo wollen wir uns denn treffen?  |kopfkrat

vorschläge?...ideen?...anregungen?


----------



## Ullov Löns (7. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

8 Uhr 30 Mäckes


----------



## SimonHH (7. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

hm...ich sach ma 7:30 bei mäggdoof 

weil...bis alle da sind...und je nach strand (hinfahren...anrödeln...blabla)...find ich dat ne gute uhrzeit


----------



## macmarco (8. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

Würde allerdings auch 8.30h vorziehen....Ist nicht ganz vorm aufstehen...und sooooo früh brauchen wir dort dann auch net antanzen....Wie beim BMA, das war definitiv ne gute Zeit (halb neun)


----------



## Ullov Löns (8. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

7:30 ist mir auch zu früh. Wenn ich vorher zwei Stunden Autofahren muss, dann komme ich da halbtot an. Naja, die Erfahrung zeigt, dass da auch eine Anreise am Tag vorher nix nützt.|uhoh:

Es wird noch kalt sein und entweder toben die Trutten den ganzen Tag durch die Gegend oder es wird fast nix gehen. Wenn gegen 9:30 die ersten Blinker und Fliegen fliegen ist das früh genug. Vor 10:00-11:30 wird sowieso wenig gehen.

Sag ich mal.


----------



## hornhechteutin (8. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

Moin Moin,


sundvogel schrieb:


> 7:30 ist mir auch zu früh. Wenn ich vorher zwei Stunden Autofahren muss, dann komme ich da halbtot an. Naja, die Erfahrung zeigt, dass da auch eine Anreise am Tag vorher nix nützt.|uhoh:
> 
> Es wird noch kalt sein und entweder toben die Trutten den ganzen Tag durch die Gegend oder es wird fast nix gehen. Wenn gegen 9:30 die ersten Blinker und Fliegen fliegen ist das früh genug. Vor 10:00-11:30 wird sowieso wenig gehen.
> 
> Sag ich mal.



|good: seh ich genau so :m

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## macmarco (8. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

Ulli bringt es auf den Punkt!#6

Dann lasst uns doch halb neun festhalten...OK Simone???


----------



## Schwarzwusel (8. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

8:30 Uhr ist ne super Zeit...#6


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (8. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

Moin, nur mal so für mich, damit ich weiß ob ich alles so richtig verstanden habe.

Wir treffen uns am 07.03.09 um 8.30 h bei der "gelben, schottischen Möwe" in Burg auf Fehmarn.

Alles richtig soweit ?!

Gruß Stephan


----------



## SimonHH (8. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



macmarco schrieb:


> Dann lasst uns doch halb neun festhalten...OK Simone???





jup...is recht #6


----------



## SimonHH (8. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



Stephan Gartz schrieb:


> Moin, nur mal so für mich, damit ich weiß ob ich alles so richtig verstanden habe.
> 
> Wir treffen uns am 07.03.09 um 8.30 h bei der "gelben, schottischen Möwe" in Burg auf Fehmarn.
> 
> ...





kooooooooorrekt,stephan #6 :q


----------



## xfishbonex (8. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



Mefo23 schrieb:


> Einige Fliegen die ich in der letzten Stunde gebaut hab, was dabei, Andre? Hab mal ne Silkekrogenfliege gebaut, zum testen für die hornies


 die sehen doch toll aus |bigeyes 
da ich meine fliegendose verloren habe #q nehme ich alles an was ich bekommen kann |supergri lg andre


----------



## Pikepauly (9. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

Dabei und für Fehmarn.


----------



## goeddoek (9. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

Hmmmmhhh - 7.3.  - passt #6

Fehmarn - passt #6


Und statt der Küsten-Elite, diesmal die "Küsten-Eliten-Creme-de-la-Creme"  :q :q :q

Ich denke, da sollte ich auch mal vorbeikommen. Dannn kann ich mit Gerrit ja mal das Thema "Feuermachen" beschnacken  :m


----------



## Pikepauly (9. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

ooch Mensch!

Der beste Guide der Welt ist da, der lustige Onkel aus Dänemark auch.
Das kann ja nur gut werden.
Haben wir eigentlich schon das "Inselhotel" gebucht???

Damit wären wir eigentlich schon wieder bei der Getränkefrage.


----------



## Bellyboater (9. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Und statt der Küsten-Elite, diesmal die "Küsten-Eliten-Creme-de-la-Creme"  :q :q :q



Wenn das so ist, setz mich dann auch mal mit ?? auf die Liste.


----------



## goeddoek (9. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Haben wir eigentlich schon das "Inselhotel" gebucht???


 

Ich dachte, die Buchung wird automatisch bei unseren Postings generiert und an Steffen geschickt #c:q:q





Pikepauly schrieb:


> Damit wären wir eigentlich schon wieder bei der Getränkefrage.




DAS allerdings ist eine schwer zu beantwortende Frage  :q :q


----------



## Bellyboater (9. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



goeddoek schrieb:


> DAS allerdings ist eine schwer zu beantwortende Frage  :q :q



Georg, wie siehts denn mit meinem "Rachenputzer" aus?


----------



## macmarco (9. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



Bellyboater schrieb:


> Georg, wie siehts denn mit meinem "Rachenputzer" aus?


Den brauchen wir doch gar net :g:m

Man, man, man das wird ja wieder ne richtig geniale Truppe!!!!#6


----------



## goeddoek (9. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



Bellyboater schrieb:


> Georg, wie siehts denn mit meinem "Rachenputzer" aus?



Oha - krieg 'nen Schluckauf, wenn ich nur dran denke :q:q:q


----------



## Schwarzwusel (9. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



macmarco schrieb:


> Man, man, man das wird ja wieder ne richtig geniale Truppe!!!!#6


 Die ganze Elite auf einen Haufen...#6
Dat wird ja ein Gaudi...|supergri


----------



## DRU (9. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

Zur Elite gesellt sich dann auch noch ein frisch inviszierter Newbie!

Ich freue mich:q


----------



## Andy1608 (9. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

Mal gut dat die Insel groß genug ist:q
Also Leute wer will nochmal und hat noch nicht#h


----------



## SimonHH (9. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



Andy1608 schrieb:


> Mal gut dat die Insel groß genug ist:q
> Also Leute wer will nochmal und hat noch nicht#h




hauerha...wenn dat so weiter geht,stehen wir einmal umme insel rum :vik:

klasse...:q:q

alle neuanmeldungen...tach und herzlichen glückwunsch zur geglückten anmeldung!


----------



## Alikes (9. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

Moin Jungs,
ich melde mich hiermit auch offiziell an und denke das sich aus dem anderen Thema Boardie Meerforellenangeln 3 noch der ein oder andere anmeldet.

Gruß
Alexander


----------



## SimonHH (9. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



Alikes schrieb:


> Moin Jungs,
> ich melde mich hiermit auch offiziell an und denke das sich aus dem anderen Thema Boardie Meerforellenangeln 3 noch der ein oder andere anmeldet.
> 
> Gruß
> Alexander





moin alexander...|wavey:

willkommen...#6


----------



## macmarco (9. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



Alikes schrieb:


> Moin Jungs,
> ich melde mich hiermit auch offiziell an und denke das sich aus dem anderen Thema Boardie Meerforellenangeln 3 noch der ein oder andere anmeldet.
> 
> Gruß
> Alexander



Schön, dass ihr es geregelt habt...#6Macht ja auch nur Sinn...Dann kanns ja auch losgehen :q


----------



## SimonHH (9. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



macmarco schrieb:


> Schön, dass ihr es geregelt habt...#6Macht ja auch nur Sinn...Dann kanns ja auch losgehen :q




klar...is ja auch kein problem.:m 

nächstes jahr is alex dran


----------



## macmarco (9. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> nächstes jahr is alex dran



|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyesnächstes Jahr???Wie,sooo lange dann warten??? Das vergesst mal |supergri|supergri


----------



## SimonHH (9. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



macmarco schrieb:


> |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyesnächstes Jahr???Wie,sooo lange dann warten??? Das vergesst mal |supergri|supergri



klar nächstes jahr...mit dem 4.Boardiemefoangeln :m


----------



## macmarco (9. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

Daaaaaaaaaaaas findet aber schon noch dieses Jahr statt..dat is mal sicher


----------



## SimonHH (9. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



macmarco schrieb:


> Daaaaaaaaaaaas findet aber schon noch dieses Jahr statt..dat is mal sicher




achso...|kopfkrat....ok...:m


----------



## HAI-score (9. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

Simönchen,
hier treibst du dich rum vermisse dich schon bei den Brandungsanglern!

Mal sehen, wenn, kann ich mich erst kurzfristig für den 07.03. entscheinden.

Stimme natürlich erst ab wenn ich weiß ob ich teilnehme!

Aber wir sehen uns ja am 28.:l:l


----------



## xfishbonex (9. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



macmarco schrieb:


> Daaaaaaaaaaaas findet aber schon noch dieses Jahr statt..dat is mal sicher


 das wollen wir doch hoffen :g
wer die 1 fängt:vik: macht den nächsten termin klar mit liste und so 
pipapo 
oki doki lg andre


----------



## Schwarzwusel (9. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



macmarco schrieb:


> Daaaaaaaaaaaas findet aber schon noch dieses Jahr statt..dat is mal sicher


So sicher wie dat Amen in der Kirche :g#6


----------



## macmarco (9. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> das wollen wir doch hoffen :g
> wer die 1 fängt:vik: macht den nächsten termin klar mit liste und so
> pipapo
> oki doki lg andre


Deswegen fische ich immer nicht in der ersten Stunde ... Dat wird Paukenpeli schon machen :m


----------



## xfishbonex (9. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



macmarco schrieb:


> Deswegen fische ich immer nicht in der ersten Stunde ... Dat wird Paukenpeli schon machen :m


 :q:q:q feigling


----------



## macmarco (9. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> :q:q:q feigling








 Dann muss ich ja die Orga übernehmen ....nehe... Dann gib mal alles... helfe dir dann auch beim Keschern oder so


----------



## SimonHH (9. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



HAI-score schrieb:


> Simönchen,
> hier treibst du dich rum vermisse dich schon bei den Brandungsanglern!
> 
> Mal sehen, wenn, kann ich mich erst kurzfristig für den 07.03. entscheinden.
> ...




mach dir kein stress,andy...is noch zeit genug


----------



## SimonHH (9. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



macmarco schrieb:


> Dann muss ich ja die Orga übernehmen ....nehe... Dann gib mal alles... helfe dir dann auch beim Keschern oder so




ich schließ mich andre mal an...:q:q


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (9. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Hmmmmhhh - 7.3.  - passt #6
> 
> Fehmarn - passt #6




Brauchst noch ne Mitfahrgelegenheit?

Sach mal an !

Grüße nach Lum. ähh Lolland:q:l

Stephan


----------



## Ullov Löns (9. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



macmarco schrieb:


> Deswegen fische ich immer nicht in der ersten Stunde ... Dat wird Paukenpeli schon machen :m



Vaddi stellt sich aber diesmal nicht wieder 2m neben Piekenpauly und hält ihm das Händchen... Scherz.

Damit ich die erste Stunde auch erlebe, verzichte ich diesmal auf eine vorzeitige Anreise... oder?:q:q:q


----------



## Pikepauly (10. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

@Dru

Wenn deine Quote so bleibt, wirst Du schneller Mitglied inne "Küstenelite Creme de la Creme" als Du gucken kannst.
Georg nimmt dann das Aufnahmeritual vor.


----------



## DRU (10. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

Glück gehört sicherlich immer dazu 

Erfahung jedoch und das damit verbundene Finden von wirklich guten Stellen, das Lesen des Wassers, muss man sich erst mal erarbeiten. Da befinde ich mich aber Küsten- und Mefotechnisch absolut am Anfang!

Das sieht dann natürlich anders aus, wenn man einen klasse Guide neben sich hat:m!

Aber keine Sorge, ich werd wie immer mein Bestes geben#6.


----------



## Blindfischer (10. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Hmmmmhhh - 7.3.  - passt #6
> 
> Fehmarn - passt #6
> 
> ...




Dann fangt aber gleich morgens an , dann können wir gegen 16:00 grillen:m


Gruß 

der Flifi-Infizierte


----------



## Steffen23769 (10. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

Dabei


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (10. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

@ Steffen : #6 ... find ich gut !!

@ Blindfischer. soll ich dir auch ne "Fusselwurfmontage" mitbringen ?

Gruß Stephan #h


----------



## SimonHH (10. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Dabei





jawoll :m


----------



## macmarco (10. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

Und ich hatte schon gedacht Steffen kommt nicht   Schööön....

Ist eigtl. was mit Verpflegung geplant??? oder jeder sich selbst???


----------



## Ullov Löns (10. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

Jeder für sich ist vielleicht besser, dann kann es bei Absagen keinen Stress geben. Ich würde etwas machen, von dem auch andere naschen können z.B. einen Salat.
Wenn dann allerdings 25 Rundgrille am Strand stehen, dann ist das suboptimal.


----------



## goeddoek (10. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



Stephan Gartz schrieb:


> Brauchst noch ne Mitfahrgelegenheit?
> 
> Sach mal an !
> 
> ...




Und die besten Grüße zurück ;-))

Jepp - ich sach hiermit mal an :q Genaueres können wir ja noch beschnacken :m




Blindfischer schrieb:


> Dann fangt aber gleich morgens an , dann können wir gegen 16:00 grillen:m
> 
> 
> Gruß
> ...




Dor proot wi noch över |krach:  :q:q


----------



## Ines (10. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

Also, wenn es einen (oder mehrere) Grill(s) gibt, dann bringe ich auch Grillwurst mit.
Kein Problem!


----------



## Blindfischer (11. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



Stephan Gartz schrieb:


> @ Blindfischer. soll ich dir auch ne "Fusselwurfmontage" mitbringen ?
> 
> Gruß Stephan #h




Au ja, das wär klasse, das ist dann Übungsrunde 2 und ab der 3. darf man ja ans Wasser 


Gruß

Dirk


----------



## Blindfischer (11. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Dor proot wi noch över |krach:  :q:q




 Jawoll min Generol

aber bitte nich wieder 



:q:q


----------



## Steffen23769 (11. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

Wenn wir nicht wieder den Grillanzünder vergessen, sollte das kein Problem werden


----------



## Freelander (11. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

@Simon HH

Hast ne PN#6


----------



## Flala - Flifi (11. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

Moin!

Ich kann leider nicht, da mein Sohnemann Geburtstag feiert. Aber ich wünsche Euch allen viel Vergnügen und dicke Heringsfresser!

Gruß!
Martin


----------



## macmarco (11. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

;+ Also wird danun ein Grill stehen???oder jeder kann sich was mitbringen???#c


----------



## SimonHH (11. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



Freelander schrieb:


> @Simon HH
> 
> Hast ne PN#6




moin freelander...|wavey:

schon gelesen...#6


----------



## SimonHH (11. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



macmarco schrieb:


> ;+ Also wird danun ein Grill stehen???oder jeder kann sich was mitbringen???#c




ein grill bei der bisherigen anzahl an teilnehmern? |kopfkrat

büschn knapp...nä? |bigeyes  

ich bring mein grilleimer mit...:m


----------



## xfishbonex (11. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

nabend 
also wenn ich die liste sehe |bigeyes wird das geil denk ich mal #6
ich bring gute laune mit |supergri und werde denn paar würste spenden #6
lg andre


----------



## Alikes (11. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

Da ich ja eigentlich Das andere Treffen organisieren mußte und wollte bring ich auch Würstchen und ne Kiste Alk-freies Bier mit!

Gruß
Alexander


----------



## Schwarzwusel (11. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

Nen Grill plus Holzkohle/Anzünder bringe ich auch mit :k


----------



## SimonHH (12. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

hm...16.00 uhr ausm wasser und dann ne rund abgrillen? seh ich dat richtig? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




wenn ja...dann :vik:


----------



## macmarco (12. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

....oder zwischendurch......


----------



## Schwarzwusel (12. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

Würde auch sagen wenn dann zwischendurch...
Oder wolltes Du konstant bis 16 Uhr im Wasser stehen ??|bigeyes


----------



## macmarco (13. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Würde auch sagen wenn dann zwischendurch...
> Oder wolltes Du konstant bis 16 Uhr im Wasser stehen ??|bigeyes



Nöööö, vorher muss ich dem Lolländer das Steinewerfen beibringen


----------



## SimonHH (13. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



macmarco schrieb:


> ....oder zwischendurch......





zwischendurch und mittendrin...jawoll...:q...is recht.


----------



## SimonHH (13. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

sacht mal...kann mir einer von euch bitte mal kurz erklären,wie der "spöket" geführt wird? (außer an der langen leine)

ich hab da nu echt keinen plan von...im moment #c


----------



## Andy1608 (13. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> sacht mal...kann mir einer von euch bitte mal kurz erklären,wie der "spöket" geführt wird? (außer an der langen leine)
> 
> ich hab da nu echt keinen plan von...im moment #c




Moin Simon.

Dat ding ist ne echt faule Sau und muss daher sehr aktiv gefischt werden#d
Nimm lieber nen Blech ist viel besser und für uns faulen Leuten


----------



## macmarco (13. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> sacht mal...kann mir einer von euch bitte mal kurz erklären,wie der "spöket" geführt wird? (außer an der langen leine)
> 
> ich hab da nu echt keinen plan von...im moment #c


irgendwann ist immer das erste Mal 
Würde ich auch sagen, dass du Blech nimmst... Ist deinem Alter einfacher :m:m


----------



## SimonHH (13. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



macmarco schrieb:


> irgendwann ist immer das erste Mal
> Würde ich auch sagen, dass du Blech nimmst... Ist deinem Alter einfacher :m:m





ich werd dir gleich...von wegen alteisen :q

sei ma nich so frech zu leuten,die schon ein gewisses alter erreicht haben...


----------



## macmarco (13. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> ich werd dir gleich...von wegen alteisen :q
> 
> sei ma nich so frech zu leuten,die schon ein gewisses alter erreicht haben...








  soooorrrryyyy... ist doch nun mal so... :vik:


----------



## SimonHH (13. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



macmarco schrieb:


> soooorrrryyyy... ist doch nun mal so... :vik:





wat is nu ma so? |bigeyes  

ich bin voll fit...manchmal...ab und zu...gelegentlich...selten :vik:


----------



## Steffen23769 (13. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

Na das kann ja heiter werden am 07.03. 

Der ganze Strand voller Chaoten, da lachen uns die Trutten ja aus und/oder beißen nur aus Mitleid


----------



## SimonHH (13. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Na das kann ja heiter werden am 07.03.
> 
> Der ganze Strand voller Chaoten, da lachen uns die Trutten ja aus und/oder beißen nur aus Mitleid




och...gegen 6 pfund blankes mitleid habbich nix,steffen


----------



## SimonHH (13. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

soooo...nu aber mal zurück zu meiner frage:

wie führt man denn nu n spöket? #c


----------



## Schwarzwusel (13. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> oder beißen nur aus Mitleid


 Wenn sie man aus Mitleid beissen würde wäre dat ja schon Okay..:q
Aber bei sonner Chaostruppe werden sie kein Mitleid haben #d


----------



## Schwarzwusel (13. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> wie führt man denn nu n spöket? #c


 Wie man ihn einführt könnte ich Dir vielleicht noch sagen..:q:q:q
Aber wie man Ihn führt #c


----------



## Steffen23769 (13. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> soooo...nu aber mal zurück zu meiner frage:
> 
> wie führt man denn nu n spöket? #c



Schnell kurbeln und alle 5 - 6 Kurbelumdrehungen einen Stop einlegen #h


----------



## SimonHH (13. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Wie man ihn einführt könnte ich Dir sagen..:q:q:q




dat is doch fürn arsch,micha  :q:q:q


  olle sau


----------



## SimonHH (13. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Schnell kurbeln und alle 5 - 6 Kurbelumdrehungen einen Stop einlegen #h




jau..dange steffen. #6


----------



## Schwarzwusel (13. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> dat is doch fürn arsch,micha :q:q:q
> 
> 
> olle sau


 |bigeyes Ups.... vergrüst.|supergri


----------



## Schwarzwusel (13. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

Sag mal Mönchen haste Dir schon wieder Köder gekauft ??#d
Oder wo haste den Spöket her ??? 
Oder meinste den Jenzin ??


----------



## SimonHH (13. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Sag mal Mönchen haste Dir schon wieder Köder gekauft ??#d
> Oder wo haste den Spöket her ???
> Oder meinste den Jenzin ??




nee,hab keine spökets... #d

aber die jenzi-nachbauten sehn ja faaaast genauso aus  und ich denke mal,die werden genauso geführt 

oder?! |kopfkrat


----------



## Schwarzwusel (13. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> aber die jenzi-nachbauten sehn ja faaaast genauso aus


 #6 Genau... und 3 Euronen billiger


----------



## SimonHH (13. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> #6 Genau... und 3 Euronen billiger





ebenst :m


----------



## Steffen23769 (13. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

Die Jenzi haben neben dem Preisvorteil aber auch nen Nachteil...

Ich hab' schon ein paar geplatzte gesehen, wohlgemerkt ohne Steinberührung, einfach beim Aufschlag auf dem Wasser zersprungen...


Davon abgesehen, nimm Blech... läßt sich einfach besser führen...

Wobbler nehme ich fast nur auf Dorsch und da am liebsten den guten alten Gladsax #h


----------



## Mefo23 (13. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

Also wenn ich Wobbler benutze, dann nehm ich auch Spökets, hab mit den Jenzis ne schlechte Erfahrung gemacht, 2 oder 3 gekauft...gleich die Augen ab, dann hat sich beim angeln die Farbe gelöst und einer ist mir auch kaput gegangen.
Die Spökets für ich auch schnell mit spinstops oder zuckend.
Naja aber am besten ist immernoch die Fliege
Hauptsache die haben Andres Fliegen zurück geschickt weil der Brief zu breit war|krach: toll, heute nochmal mit 90Cent statt 55Cent verschickt...|uhoh:


----------



## SimonHH (13. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Die Jenzi haben neben dem Preisvorteil aber auch nen Nachteil...
> 
> Ich hab' schon ein paar geplatzte gesehen, wohlgemerkt ohne Steinberührung, einfach beim Aufschlag auf dem Wasser zersprungen...
> 
> ...





hm...nur vom wasseraufschlag?? |bigeyes  ...oha

ich werd mit blech anfangen...ich glaube auch,das daß für mich alten sack (nä marco ) wohl erstmal am besten ist. 

gladsax sagst du,steffen? taugen die wat? |kopfkrat


----------



## SimonHH (13. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



Mefo23 schrieb:


> Also wenn ich Wobbler benutze, dann nehm ich auch Spökets, hab mit den Jenzis ne schlechte Erfahrung gemacht, 2 oder 3 gekauft...gleich die Augen ab, dann hat sich beim angeln die Farbe gelöst und einer ist mir auch kaput gegangen.
> Die Spökets für ich auch schnell mit spinstops oder zuckend.
> Naja aber am besten ist immernoch die Fliege
> Hauptsache die haben Andres Fliegen zurück geschickt weil der Brief zu breit war|krach: toll, heute nochmal mit 90Cent statt 55Cent verschickt...|uhoh:





moin hendrik...

naja...wenn die jenzis zerrauchen sollten,geb ich lieber n dollar mehr aus und hol mir dann spökets...:m


----------



## Steffen23769 (13. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

Schwarzer Gladsax mit rot oder Gelb gemischt in der Dämmerung/Nacht schnell im oberen Wasserdrittel geführt bringt fast immer Dorsch 

Man muß halt auch an seinen Köder glauben #h


----------



## SimonHH (13. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Schwarzer Gladsax mit rot oder Gelb gemischt in der Dämmerung/Nacht schnell im oberen Wasserdrittel geführt bringt fast immer Dorsch
> 
> Man muß halt auch an seinen Köder glauben #h




ok...dann wird dat ding mal einer meiner nächsten anschaffungen...:m


wat is von "schock"-farben zu halten...so im allgemeinen?


----------



## DRU (13. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

Ich werde auch was Grillbares und vielleicht noch eine bunte Kreation mit Vitaminen mibringen. 
Für den Fall, dass es keine weiteren Grünzeugspezialisten gibt!
1 Salat wäre ja sonst auch ein bisschen mau:q!


----------



## Freelander (14. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> ok...dann wird dat ding mal einer meiner nächsten anschaffungen...:m
> 
> 
> wat is von "schock"-farben zu halten...so im allgemeinen?


 

Schock ist gut!

Habe schon ein paar Stück mit einem fiesen grell neon-gelb-grünen Spöket gefangen,den pack ich immer im trüben aus|rolleyes.

Gladsex auch nicht schlecht wie Steffen schon sagt man muß dran glauben#6 und richtig führen.

Vergiß nicht dir einen schönen Kinetec Salty einzupacken.#h


----------



## macmarco (14. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



Freelander schrieb:


> Vergiß nicht dir einen schönen Kinetec Salty einzupacken.#h


Zunächst solltet ihr erstmal dem betaaaakten Herren sagen, dass er seine Rute mit nehmen muss...:m


----------



## pj6000 (14. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

Moin

Nur ma so am rande, ohne jetzt eine Blech-Wobbler Diskusion zu starten, aber es gibt neben dem Spöket, der gut fliegt, bescheiden läuft und dazu noch teuer ist auch noch andere gute Mefoköder abgesehen von Fliegen.
Der Salty oder Boss, Snaps oder Stripper, Goby oder andere Blinker aus der Hansen-Schmiede gefallen mir persönlich besser als der allzu hoch gelobte Spöket.


----------



## SimonHH (14. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



macmarco schrieb:


> Zunächst solltet ihr erstmal dem betaaaakten Herren sagen, dass er seine Rute mit nehmen muss...:m




ich geb dir gleich betagten herren...du schnösel


----------



## SimonHH (14. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



pj6000 schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Nur ma so am rande, ohne jetzt eine Blech-Wobbler Diskusion zu starten, aber es gibt neben dem Spöket, der gut fliegt, bescheiden läuft und dazu noch teuer ist auch noch andere gute Mefoköder abgesehen von Fliegen.
> Der Salty oder Boss, Snaps oder Stripper, Goby oder andere Blinker aus der Hansen-Schmiede gefallen mir persönlich besser als der allzu hoch gelobte Spöket.




moin chrischan...#h

ja sicher gibt es noch viele andere köder...und das der spöket relativ teuer ist,is auch richtig.aber die anderen köder,die du da aufgeführt hast,sind auch nich unbedingt sonderangebote. :m
aber darum geht es mir momentan auch nicht.ich hab spöketnachbauten (is nu egal,ob die wat taugen oder nich) und wollte nur mal wissen,wie die im wasser geführt werden. viele angler empfehlen viele köder...
und du weist ja...fragen kostet nix.bin halt noch anfänger....im mefo blinkern.#c


----------



## SimonHH (14. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



Freelander schrieb:


> Schock ist gut!
> 
> Habe schon ein paar Stück mit einem fiesen grell neon-gelb-grünen Spöket gefangen,den pack ich immer im trüben aus|rolleyes.
> 
> ...



moin freelander...#h

n kinetic salty?? ;+

ok...

ich glaub...ich werd mal in die köderboxen kiebitzen und die berühmte frage stellen: " wasn das hier?" :q


----------



## Blindfischer (14. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> ich geb dir gleich betagten herren...du schnösel




Ach lass den kleinen doch, er ist halt frustiert, dass er den Älteren, Weiseren und Erfahreneren nicht das Wasser reichen kann....:q:q:q:q

Gruß

der noch ältere


----------



## Andy1608 (14. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

Moin moin Mädels

Haben wir denn hier das junge Senioren Treffen|kopfkrat
@ Simone : nimm einfach Blech und dann ist das gut,da fängst du bestimmt auch deine Fische:q
Spiro und Fliege ist auch noch Alters gerecht:m


----------



## macmarco (14. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



Blindfischer schrieb:


> Ach lass den kleinen doch, er ist halt frustiert, dass er den Älteren, Weiseren und Erfahreneren nicht das Wasser reichen kann....:q:q:q:q


Wat sollen wir euch dat denn reichen, wenn wir eh alle in der Ostsee stehen??? |kopfkrat|kopfkrat Verstehe ich nicht... 
Den Hut kann ich dir reichen, mehr aber nicht


----------



## xfishbonex (14. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

hallo simon 
ich gib dir mal ein tip #6 kaufe dir genau 3 blinker möre silda #618 gramm grün - weiß (der läuft schweine geil und fängt reichlich fisch wenn sie da sind #6) 

und den gno in 20 gramm #6in rot - schwarz der geht das ganze jahr :vikb dorsch oder mefo #6das geileste ist der wirft sich so geil :vik:wenn du richtig bumms machst  in der rute :q landet der in dk :q
und dann würde ich mir den snap besorgen in weiß #6 winter farbe  #6
frag mal zacharias zander |supergri was der mit weiß fängt 
das langt vollkommen 
bis zum 7 oki doki lg andre


----------



## SimonHH (14. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



Blindfischer schrieb:


> Ach lass den kleinen doch, er ist halt frustiert, dass er den Älteren, Weiseren und Erfahreneren nicht das Wasser reichen kann....:q:q:q:q
> 
> Gruß
> 
> der noch ältere





dirk...ich hätts nicht besser schreiben können :q:q


----------



## SimonHH (14. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



macmarco schrieb:


> Wat sollen wir euch dat denn reichen
> Den Hut kann ich dir reichen...




...und den kaffee...und die blinker...


----------



## SimonHH (14. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> hallo simon
> ich gib dir mal ein tip #6 kaufe dir genau 3 blinker möre silda #618 gramm grün - weiß (der läuft schweine geil und fängt reichlich fisch wenn sie da sind #6)
> 
> und den gno in 20 gramm #6in rot - schwarz der geht das ganze jahr :vikb dorsch oder mefo #6das geileste ist der wirft sich so geil :vik:wenn du richtig bumms machst  in der rute :q landet der in dk :q
> ...




...ok,wat weißes fehlt noch in meiner sammlung :m
ich werd noch ma kucken gehn...mal sehen,wat da noch inner tüte landet.


----------



## macmarco (14. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> ...und den kaffee...und die blinker...


Hey, hey.... ich wisch ihm doch nicht noch seinen allerwertesten ab  Wo kommen wir denn dahin :v


----------



## SimonHH (14. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



macmarco schrieb:


> Wo kommen wir denn dahin




...hm...inne klapse?


----------



## Bellyboater (15. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

So, mir ist jetzt an dem Tag ein Termin reingerutscht. Also bin leider raus aus der Nummer.


----------



## SimonHH (15. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



Bellyboater schrieb:


> So, mir ist jetzt an dem Tag ein Termin reingerutscht. Also bin leider raus aus der Nummer.




schade,bellyboater... vielleicht dann nächstes mal :m


----------



## xfishbonex (15. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

man o man #q das wetter geht mir auffen sack #q
wenn das so bleibt denn schieben wir am 7 eine ganz dicke null nummer #q das wasser muß wärmer werden #q bringt schon mal eure tauchsieder mit |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri wir können ja erst mal ein bischen wärme spenden |supergri dann grillen und voll fressen |supergri und danach ab ins wasser 
lg andre


----------



## Ines (15. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



> wir können ja erst mal ein bischen wärme spenden


Oh ja! Wärme spenden wird bestimmt gut!


----------



## SimonHH (16. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> man o man #q das wetter geht mir auffen sack #q
> wenn das so bleibt denn schieben wir am 7 eine ganz dicke null nummer #q das wasser muß wärmer werden #q bringt schon mal eure tauchsieder mit |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri wir können ja erst mal ein bischen wärme spenden |supergri dann grillen und voll fressen |supergri und danach ab ins wasser
> lg andre






ruhig brauner...ruhig...:q

sind noch fast 3 wochen...dat wird schon :m


----------



## SimonHH (16. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



Ines schrieb:


> Oh ja! Wärme spenden wird bestimmt gut!





hm...du ines? spendest du mir auch n bischen wärme?? :l


----------



## Ines (16. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

Klar, gegen Vorlage einer Spendenbescheinigung. 

Ich glaube, wir müssen alle ein bisschen spenden. |rolleyes:m


----------



## macmarco (16. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



Ines schrieb:


> Ich glaube, wir müssen alle ein bisschen spenden. |rolleyes:m


Ich gloob, ick bleib Egoist


----------



## SimonHH (16. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



macmarco schrieb:


> Ich gloob, ick bleib Egoist





herzchen....gerade von dir erwarte ich eine große spende an wuselchen :q


----------



## SimonHH (16. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



Ines schrieb:


> Klar, gegen Vorlage einer Spendenbescheinigung.
> 
> Ich glaube, wir müssen alle ein bisschen spenden. |rolleyes:m




...reicht auch ne gelesene bildzeitung?


----------



## Schwarzwusel (16. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> herzchen....gerade von dir erwarte ich eine große spende an wuselchen :q


|bigeyes Wat hab ich schon wieder damit zutun ??#c
Immer auf die klein Dicken....


----------



## SimonHH (16. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> |bigeyes Wat hab ich schon wieder damit zutun ??#c
> Immer auf die klein Dicken....





richtig...

weil...iiiich hab ne dicke speckschwarte...duuu nich. :q:q


----------



## celler (16. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

Spam...........


----------



## macmarco (16. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

@Simone: Lass doch mal den Wusel aus dem Spiel 

@Matze: Melde dich gleich dem MOD


----------



## Ullov Löns (16. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

Hier schon wieder was los,... Aufregung pur!


----------



## Schwarzwusel (16. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



macmarco schrieb:


> @Simone: Lass doch mal den Wusel aus dem Spiel


Genau Marco !!#6


Immer zieht der kleine ....... Mann|bigeyes über mich her..


----------



## SimonHH (17. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Hier schon wieder was los,... Aufregung pur!





du uli...sach ma...is dat der berüchtigte "mefowahn"?  :q


----------



## hornhechteutin (17. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

Moin Moin ,
so Frau Simone . Kannst mich streichen von der Liste denn ich kann leider nicht dabei sein . Mein Frauchen will Pferdewurst , noch frisch auf 4 Hufen mit ihrer Freundin abholen und das dauert ca. 10-14 Std . Solange können wir die Wauwies nicht alleine lassen  also wie sagen die Kochporfis im TV : Ich bin raus aus der Sache 


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## SimonHH (17. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> so Frau Simone . Kannst mich streichen von der Liste denn ich kann leider nicht dabei sein . Mein Frauchen will Pferdewurst , noch frisch auf 4 Hufen mit ihrer Freundin abholen und das dauert ca. 10-14 Std . Solange können wir die Wauwies nicht alleine lassen  also wie sagen die Kochporfis im TV : Ich bin raus aus der Sache
> 
> 
> ...




alles klar micha...schade schade


----------



## gallus (17. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

Tach die Herren,

bin bei diesem Massen-Date auch wieder gern dabei!!

Kann jetzt endlich wieder mitmischen..


----------



## macmarco (17. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

@Hormichel: Hast du dich etwa net durchgesetzt??? tz tz tz 

@Gallus: freut mich... dann passt ja wieder einer auf den Grill auf


----------



## Ullov Löns (17. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

Genau ... Mefowahn 

Gallus alter Pirat, schön, dass du dabei bist!


----------



## gallus (17. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

@ Marco

Leider nicht,hab mir für dieses Treffen vorgenommen,
mal mit nem anständigen Fisch  ins Camp zu kommen.|bla:


@Uli

Mir freut sich schon wieder auf Euch,
und schön ist´s, dasz das nicht allzu weit in der Ferne
liegt..


----------



## Schwarzwusel (18. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



gallus schrieb:


> Tach die Herren,
> 
> bin bei diesem Massen-Date auch wieder gern dabei!!
> 
> Kann jetzt endlich wieder mitmischen..


Super ....#6
Dachte schon die hätten Dich eingefangen...:q


----------



## gallus (18. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

Moin Micha.

Ehrlich gesagt,hatten sie mich schon,
doch ich konnte mich -für eine Hand voll Dollar- freikaufen!!


----------



## Steffen23769 (18. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

Moin Gallus,
schön daß Du dabei bist #h

Da entwickelt sich ja schon soewas wie ein harter Kern


----------



## gallus (18. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

Moin Steffen,

der Kern verhärtet sich seit dem ersten BMA ganz gut,
2Hand voll Leudings die ich gerne noch viel öfter treffen würde..

Hauptsache der Kern wird nicht zu hart!


----------



## Steffen23769 (18. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

NeeNee, zu hart wird da nix  

Ich geh heut mittag mal ne Stunde los... mal schauen ob sich was tut...
Is' ja ******* kalt... -2 Grad und Wasser bei 2 Grad... naja


----------



## gallus (18. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> NeeNee, zu hart wird da nix
> 
> Ich geh heut mittag mal ne Stunde los... mal schauen ob sich was tut...
> Is' ja ******* kalt... -2 Grad und Wasser bei 2 Grad... naja





Hab´s die letzten Wochen auch probiert,
war immer besch....

Ich denke,es macht genauso Sinn wie Eisangeln im Juli!
Aber Wintersonne bringt so manche Wonne.

Wünsch dir aber den groszen Sonderfall!!!


----------



## MINIBUBI (18. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

Hallo
​Ich bin wieder Da!!!!!:vik::vik::vik:
7.3 gutes datum 
Simone Scheib mal mit ein.
Schulter zwar noch Schxxxx. Aber dabei sein ist Alles.
---Ab 3 € ins Frasenschwein.
Gruß MINIBUBI


----------



## hornhechteutin (18. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

Moin Moin ,


macmarco schrieb:


> @Hormichel: Hast du dich etwa net durchgesetzt??? tz tz tz




heeeeee ich bin verheiratet , da bist verraten und verkauft :q . Frauchen sagt was wie gemacht wird und wenn nicht können die Frauen ganz schön fies sein sodas Du vor lauter schlechtem Gewissen dann doch es so machst wie sie es wollen . Frag mal die Verheirateten hier im AB die werden es bestätigen :q:q


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## gallus (18. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

He Micha,

das kann ich voll bestätigen.
Wozu noch das Gewissen?

Aber,manchmal musz man sich mit der Waffe in der Hand erheben,
und massiv gegen die Misslaunen und Taten des merkwürdigen Volkes angehen!|rolleyes


----------



## Pikepauly (18. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

@Gallus

Schön das Du mitmachst.

Wir brauchen Frühling!!!


----------



## gallus (19. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

Schön dasz meine lieben Hasi´s
alle mitmachen!!

Ja 3-5Grad mehr inne See,
da warten wir wohl alle sehnlichst drauf!


----------



## SimonHH (20. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

so...bin auch wieder zurück vonner baustelle |wavey:

moin gallus...herzlich willkommen :m


----------



## SimonHH (20. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



MINIBUBI schrieb:


> Hallo
> ​Ich bin wieder Da!!!!!:vik::vik::vik:
> 7.3 gutes datum
> Simone Scheib mal mit ein.
> ...





moin norbert...#h

anstatt dat schwein mit 3€ zu füttern,kannst lieber selbiges zum grillen mitbringen 

...eingeschreibselt #6


----------



## Pikepauly (20. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

Moin!

Die aktuelle Wetterprognose sieht ja endlich mal wieder lecker aus.
Könnte ein denkwürdiges Treffen werden.


----------



## macmarco (20. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Die aktuelle Wetterprognose sieht ja endlich mal wieder lecker aus.
> Könnte ein denkwürdiges Treffen werden.



Wird es das nicht auch ohne eine "leckere" Wetterprognose??? 
Könnte (symbolisch gesprochen)auch aus Eimern regnen und es wäre trotzdem ein geniales Treffen :m


----------



## Pikepauly (20. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

Tach!

Ich meinte gar nicht unbedingt wegen der Fänge.

Sondern weil bei besserem Wetter einfach die Stimmung lockerer ist.
Beim 1 Treffen hatten wir ja Superwetter und da wars irgendwie "chilliger"!
Ich komm natürlich auch bei Regen.


----------



## macmarco (20. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Tach!
> 
> Ich meinte gar nicht unbedingt wegen der Fänge.
> 
> ...









 ich meint dat ja auch so.... 
Na, beim ersten Treffen war es auch "chilliger" weil...ach du weißt dat wohl selber ganz genau |supergri:m


----------



## Pikepauly (20. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

Du meinst weil der Onkel aus Dänemark ...................................

Jo!


----------



## Steffen23769 (20. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



macmarco schrieb:


> ich meint dat ja auch so....
> Na, beim ersten Treffen war es auch "chilliger" weil...ach du weißt dat wohl selber ganz genau |supergri:m



Gammel Dansk


----------



## macmarco (20. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

Genau den mein ich.......


----------



## SimonHH (20. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

da hab ich ganz böse erinnerungen dran


----------



## macmarco (20. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

Apropro, wo ist der Däne eigentlich????|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## Pikepauly (21. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

Der Onkel aus Dänemark ist doch angemeldet??
Aber die Liste ist im Moment nicht "auf Stand", da stehen noch Jungs drin die absagen mussten??


----------



## Schwarzwusel (21. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Aber die Liste ist im Moment nicht "auf Stand",


 |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes ... Simone schwächelst Du ???? 
So kenn ich Dich ja garnicht ...|supergri


----------



## SimonHH (21. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

moin zusammen |wavey:

die liste ist aktuell aufm neuesten stand...#6





















...glaub ich zumindest |kopfkrat


----------



## macmarco (21. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Der Onkel aus Dänemark ist doch angemeldet??



Ick gloob, er hat schreibverbot  
Oder er übt schonmal Steinewerfen :g:m


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (21. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



macmarco schrieb:


> er übt schonmal Steinewerfen :g:m



auf Bornholm soweit mir bekannt |kopfkrat#c

Was gilt es denn noch mitzubringen ?

Gruß Stephan #h


----------



## Ullov Löns (21. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

Ich bereite Namensschildchen vor. In rot für die Damen, blau für die Herren und in pink.


----------



## SimonHH (21. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Ich bereite Namensschildchen vor. In rot für die Damen, blau für die Herren und in pink.



gute idee,uli #6

pink is für marco :q


----------



## SimonHH (21. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



Stephan Gartz schrieb:


> auf Bornholm soweit mir bekannt |kopfkrat#c
> 
> Was gilt es denn noch mitzubringen ?
> 
> Gruß Stephan #h




wat ess- und trinkbares :m


----------



## macmarco (21. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

|bigeyesWieso ich den den pinken??? Ich will auch nen blaues #c


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (21. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

Pink ?

Kommt noch jemand in "Unisex" ?

... oder für teilnehmende Mods?

@ Simon: Futter und Getränke sind klar - ich meinte sonst noch wat?

Traditionell bringe ich immer Pappteller mit (zumindest immer damals zu den legendären "Mike - Fish - Treffen" :l#h)

Ich mach mal so, wie ich meine :m

Gruß Stephan |wavey:


----------



## Ullov Löns (21. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



Stephan Gartz schrieb:


> Pink ?
> 
> Kommt noch jemand in "Unisex" ?
> 
> ... oder für teilnehmende Mods?



Mods bekommen nicht pink, sondern rosa, ansonsten darf sich jeder die Farbe aussuchen, von der er meint das sie passt, wobei wir das bei Marco durchaus nochmal diskutieren könnten.


----------



## Blindfischer (21. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



macmarco schrieb:


> |bigeyesWieso ich den den pinken??? Ich will auch nen blaues #c




Später wenn Du gross bist,

bis dahin wird das angezogen was die Erwachsenen sagen:m


----------



## SimonHH (21. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



Stephan Gartz schrieb:


> Pink ?
> 
> Kommt noch jemand in "Unisex" ?
> 
> ...




das mit der tradition wusste ich nich,stephan...|rolleyes

traditionen soll man ja bekanntlich pflegen...näch?! :m


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (21. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

@ Simon: Geht klar #h

Gruß Stephan


----------



## Blindfischer (22. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

@ Simon:  Nu ist es amtlich, kannst mich von der Liste nehmen.

Ich habe Kinderdienst, vielleicht komm ich später noch nach ( wenn das Wetter gut genug ist dass der Nachwuchs am Strand spielen kann ohne festzufrieren|supergri)

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## SimonHH (22. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



Blindfischer schrieb:


> @ Simon:  Nu ist es amtlich, kannst mich von der Liste nehmen.
> 
> Ich habe Kinderdienst, vielleicht komm ich später noch nach ( wenn das Wetter gut genug ist dass der Nachwuchs am Strand spielen kann ohne festzufrieren|supergri)
> 
> ...




moin dirk...#h

ich lass dich mal in ?? stehen...vielleicht klappts ja :m


----------



## macmarco (22. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



Blindfischer schrieb:


> @ Simon:  Nu ist es amtlich, kannst mich von der Liste nehmen.
> 
> Ich habe Kinderdienst, vielleicht komm ich später noch nach ( wenn das Wetter gut genug ist dass der Nachwuchs am Strand spielen kann ohne festzufrieren|supergri)
> 
> ...



Schade Dirk.. Naja, eigntl. wusste ich es auch.. Ohne Hut traust du dich ja net vor die Tür :m


----------



## Blindfischer (23. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



macmarco schrieb:


> Schade Dirk.. Naja, eigntl. wusste ich es auch.. Ohne Hut traust du dich ja net vor die Tür :m




Ja , ich bin numal sehr schüchtich, kann ich nicht gegenan.


----------



## Wildshark (25. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

Moin Moin#d

Nach langem reden |krach: !!
Nun ist es dann doch eingetroffen !!!
Ich muß arbeiten:c:c!!!:v

Bitte um Streichung aus der der Liste!
Schade das die "KÜSTENELITE" nicht in Travemünde auf Mefos fischen will:c ! Da könnte ich dann wenigstens vom Bus aus zuschauen !!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Aber viel viel Petri allen Beteiligten und viel Spaß !!!!
VERGGESSTDIEGRILLANZÜNDERNICHT!!!!!#6

Torsten


----------



## SimonHH (25. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



Wildshark schrieb:


> Moin Moin#d
> 
> Nach langem reden |krach: !!
> Nun ist es dann doch eingetroffen !!!
> ...







moin torsten...#h

dascha doof vom chef...
naja...nächstes mal eben...:m


----------



## SimonHH (25. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

und noch n neuzugang...

olli B. is auch mit dabei :vik:

damit erhöht sich die vorläufige teilnehmerzahl auf 24 + 2 mit ?? #6


----------



## macmarco (25. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

Schade Thorsten...dabei wollt ich dir doch sooo gern beim Fliegenwerfen zuschauen


----------



## Schwarzwusel (25. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



macmarco schrieb:


> Schade Thorsten...dabei wollt ich dir doch sooo gern beim Fliegenwerfen zuschauen


 Wolltes das auch endlich mal lernen wa ?


----------



## xfishbonex (25. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

hallo leute ich muß leider absagen wegen familie :cich wünsche euch viel spaß und dicke trutten lg andre #h


----------



## SimonHH (25. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> hallo leute ich muß leider absagen wegen familie :cich wünsche euch viel spaß und dicke trutten lg andre #h




jo andre...schade,beim nächsten mal dann eben :m


----------



## macmarco (25. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Wolltes das auch endlich mal lernen wa ?


Ich kanns ja :g:m

hmmm.... es gibbt doch immer wieder Leute die Absagen, was mittlerweile echt auffällt |rolleyes


----------



## Wildshark (25. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



macmarco schrieb:


> Schade Thorsten...dabei wollt ich dir doch sooo gern beim Fliegenwerfen zuschauen


Das siehst Du dann beim nächsten Treffen!!!
Immer vor und zurück ,vor und zurück!!!!

Torsten


----------



## SimonHH (26. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



Wildshark schrieb:


> Immer vor und zurück ,vor und zurück!!!!





hm..mach ich fast jeden abend...aber fliegenfischen kann ich trotzdem noch nich #c


----------



## Steffen23769 (26. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> hm..mach ich fast jeden abend...aber fliegenfischen kann ich trotzdem noch nich #c



Sau


----------



## Wildshark (26. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> hm..mach ich fast jeden abend...aber fliegenfischen kann ich trotzdem noch nich #c


Ferkel!!!!!
Pfui Spucke!!!!
Das macht man ja auch am Tage!!!!


----------



## nemles (26. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



Wildshark schrieb:


> Immer vor und zurück ,vor und zurück!!!!





SimonHH schrieb:


> hm..mach ich fast jeden abend...aber fliegenfischen kann ich trotzdem noch nich #c



Mit Deiner Methode kannst Du die Fliegen aber vielleicht irgendwann tödlich treffen...:q


Olle Sau Du.#6




Middm TennisArm vom Wi..en, ist schlecht Forellen austrixxen.


----------



## SimonHH (26. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

ich weis garnicht,was ihr meint


----------



## macmarco (26. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> ich weis garnicht,was ihr meint


Ab in die Ecke!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:r


----------



## Schwarzwusel (26. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



macmarco schrieb:


> Ab in die Ecke!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:r


 Aber in die runde Ecke...


----------



## macmarco (26. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Aber in die runde Ecke...


Hör bloß auf..er läuft gleich los und sucht noch eine|supergri|supergri


----------



## Mefo23 (26. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

Will mal eure wilden Vorstellungen hier unterbrechen#d und sagen, dass ich noch einen Nicht-Bordie mitbringe zum fischen.|evil:


----------



## Schwarzwusel (26. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



macmarco schrieb:


> Hör bloß auf..er läuft gleich los und sucht noch eine|supergri|supergri


 Bischen laufen kann nicht schaden...:g |supergri


----------



## DRU (26. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

Wohnt von den Teilnehmern hier jemand in der Nähe von Kaltenkirchen, oder fährt dort eh die Tage hin und könnte mir zum 07.03. dann eine Twin Power FC zum knaller Preis mit bringen????

Es wäre zu schön um wahr zu werden


----------



## Ullov Löns (26. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

So langsam mache ich mir extremst Sorgen...  

Rauf runter, rauf runter? Ich glaube ihr seid echt schwerstinfiziert. Nich das noch einer... naja ich sage es lieber nicht sonst besteht BFF-Gefahr. 

Wie sagte der Onkel aus Lolland so schön:

"Blow boys blow..." geht garnicht, denn Steffen muß noch weiter auf der Insel wohnen.


----------



## Ines (27. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

Na SV, so spät und auch schon einen im Tee, was?


----------



## Ullov Löns (27. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

Eigentlich habe ich es im Griff,... gibt es diese inflationären Ziggiezähler auch für Schnaps?


----------



## Honeyball (27. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> Wildshark schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Immer vor und zurück ,vor und zurück!!!!
> ...



Da legt es aber einer ziemlich offensichtlich darauf an, noch in die Februarwahl aufgenommen zu werden #d#d#d
Pfui, schäm Dich !!!! :m


----------



## SimonHH (27. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



Honeyball;2393268
Pfui schrieb:


> ...nö...gar nich :q


----------



## SimonHH (28. Februar 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

so...6 tage noch...und dann hätte ich gerne ne fitte,blankpolierte 60er mefo...so nachm 4. wurf


----------



## SimonHH (1. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

laut wetter.com haben wir am samstag nordost 3...max. 5 grad...und leichten regen (0,3mm) und nix sonne |evil: 
ich hoffe mal,die regenwahrscheinlichkeit sinkt bis dahin auf 0% 

ok...hat noch nichts zu sagen...:m


----------



## macmarco (1. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

Najaaaa... ist ja noch ne Woche hin... Ich denke mal, dass wir bis dahin so ca. 10cm Neuschnee haben werden  

Ick freu mich aber schon drauf ....


----------



## SimonHH (1. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



macmarco schrieb:


> Najaaaa... ist ja noch ne Woche hin... Ich denke mal, dass wir bis dahin so ca. 10cm Neuschnee haben werden
> 
> Ick freu mich aber schon drauf ....




...


----------



## MINIBUBI (2. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

Moin Moin
Hallo Leutz
Ich muß leider Absagen habe im Hamburg das Ganze Wochenende zu tun,Sorry!
MINIBUBI


----------



## SimonHH (2. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



MINIBUBI schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> Hallo Leutz
> Ich muß leider Absagen habe im Hamburg das Ganze Wochenende zu tun,Sorry!
> MINIBUBI





tach norbert...#h

das is doof...aber wat solls #c


----------



## Steffen23769 (2. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

wetter-online meldet Wind aus der entgegengesetzten Richtung 

http://www.wetteronline.de/Schleswig-Holstein/Fehmarn.htm


----------



## SimonHH (2. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> wetter-online meldet Wind aus der entgegengesetzten Richtung
> 
> http://www.wetteronline.de/Schleswig-Holstein/Fehmarn.htm





prima...dann wird ja doch westermakelsdorf :vik:


----------



## Steffen23769 (2. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

WM? Bei 3 - 4 aus NW?
Viel Spaß, wolltest Du Brandungsangeln oder MeFos ziehen


----------



## SimonHH (2. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> WM? Bei 3 - 4 aus NW?
> Viel Spaß, wolltest Du Brandungsangeln oder MeFos ziehen





mit der brandungsrute auf mefos blinkern...|kopfkrat...steffen...klasse idee :m


----------



## Steffen23769 (2. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

Das schlimme daran ist, daß ich Dir das sogar noch zutraue


----------



## SimonHH (2. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Das schlimme daran ist, daß ich Dir das sogar noch zutraue





...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...


----------



## SimonHH (2. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

bin am überlegen,ob ich n kleines ferngesteuertes boot mitnehme und den mefoblinker so ins wasser bringe. |kopfkrat :q

200m rausschippern lassen...blinker abkippen...einkurbeln...eine mefo nach der anderen.:q


----------



## SimonHH (2. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

ok...vergiss das spielzeugboot,steffen.

ich hab da ne bessere idee...

ich glaube...die fliegenfischer unter uns werden sich bestimmt über n paar meter mehr wurfweite sehr freuen :q


----------



## DRU (2. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

Der Trend sagt für Sa mit max 2 Grad Temperatur einen kleinen Kälte einbruch voraus. Wollen wir mal stark hoffen, dass sie sich irren......


----------



## SimonHH (2. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



DRU schrieb:


> Der Trend sagt für Sa mit max 2 Grad Temperatur einen kleinen Kälte einbruch voraus. Wollen wir mal stark hoffen, dass sie sich irren......




moah...kann dat nu ma endlich warm werden? schaisswetter...|motz:


----------



## DRU (2. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> moah...kann dat nu ma endlich warm werden? schaisswetter...|motz:




Hör bloß auf......
Ich kann die graue Eminenz am Himmel auch nicht mehr sehen:v


----------



## macmarco (2. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Das schlimme daran ist, daß ich Dir das sogar noch zutraue


:q:qDer war nun echt mal gut#6


@Simone: Man, man , man...du hast Vorstellungen.... Sagt deine Frau gar nichts dazu???:q


----------



## SimonHH (2. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



macmarco schrieb:


> :q:qDer war nun echt mal gut#6
> 
> 
> @Simone: Man, man , man...du hast Vorstellungen.... Sagt deine Frau gar nichts dazu???:q





doch...sie sagt wat dazu :  *"hau bloß ab und geh endlich angeln"* 



die kleine is völlich fertich midde nerven :q


----------



## macmarco (2. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

Ick glob dat wart ik ock, wenn ich den ganzen Tag mit dir zusammen sein müsste


----------



## SimonHH (2. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



macmarco schrieb:


> Ick glob dat wart ik ock, wenn ich den ganzen Tag mit dir zusammen sein müsste




hm...im augenblick hab ich sturmfreie bude...kannst ja ma anrufen...alles weitere am fon dann 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 :q


----------



## macmarco (2. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

Gerne, aber ick geh nun gleich schlafen....meld mich morgen bei dir , wenns dem Herren dann recht ist


----------



## SimonHH (2. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



macmarco schrieb:


> Gerne, aber ick geh nun gleich schlafen....meld mich morgen bei dir , wenns dem Herren dann recht ist




dem herrn isses ab 20.30 uhr recht :q


schlaf schön...:m


----------



## macmarco (2. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

Wunderbar  Wünsche dann auch guts Nächtle


----------



## SimonHH (2. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



macmarco schrieb:


> Wunderbar  Wünsche dann auch guts Nächtle




jo..dange


----------



## Schwarzwusel (3. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> doch...sie sagt wat dazu : *"hau bloß ab und geh endlich angeln"*


 |bigeyes..|bigeyes
Hast Du ne neue Frau ?????|kopfkrat |supergri


----------



## SimonHH (3. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> |bigeyes..|bigeyes
> Hast Du ne neue Frau ?????|kopfkrat |supergri




nein...aber n prima ehepsychater :q:q


----------



## DRU (4. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

Warum kann nicht heute Sa sein #q

So ein geiles Wetter da draussen:q


----------



## Schwarzwusel (4. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



DRU schrieb:


> Warum kann nicht heute Sa sein #q
> 
> So ein geiles Wetter da draussen:q


 Jau !!! Hier 13 Grad und Sonne.... aller best #6


----------



## goeddoek (4. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



Stephan Gartz schrieb:


> Pink ?
> 
> Kommt noch jemand in "Unisex" ?
> 
> ... oder für teilnehmende Mods?





Jetzt erst gesehen - pass bloot up, Du |krach:  :q:q




Zum Thema:
Da ich mit kleinem Gepäck reisen muss, werde ich etwas totes Tier und 'nen "Aufwärmer" mitbringen :m

Wer würde den Onkel denn abholen ? #c


Aber viiiieeeelll wichtiger - ich freu mich riesig auf euch, Loidde #h:m


----------



## Steffen23769 (4. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

@Onkel:

Ich dachte Du hast da schon was mit Stephan abgemacht?

Ich stehe natürlich auch als Taxi zur Verfügung 


Wann willst denn anreisen? Freitag abend oder Samstag früh?

Ferienhaus ist momentan Baustelle, da geht nix, habe aber 4 Schlafplätze bei uns im Haus, 2 davon sind schon belegt (Uli & David) einen hab ich für Gerrit vorgemerkt, weiß aber noch gar nicht ob er schon Freitag anreist.

Einen bekomme ich also noch unter. Schlafsack und Isomatte wären nicht schlecht, da das je Zimmer 1 Schlafsofa ist. oder eben kuscheln


----------



## goeddoek (4. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

Moin Steffen #h

Nee - fest abgemacht ist das noch nicht. Werde auch erst am Samstagmorgen anreisen können, da wir Gäste haben.

Angelt doch direkt am Fähranleger - dann muss ich nicht soweit laufen  :q:q:q


----------



## Steffen23769 (4. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

Na dann machen wir das jetzt einfach fest würde ich sagen, oder?

Die Fähre um 7 Uhr? Am Aufzug wie üblich?


----------



## goeddoek (4. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

Abgemacht :m

Vielen Dank #6 :vik:


----------



## Steffen23769 (4. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

Alles klar Onkelchen 
Dann bin ich um 7 Uhr in Puttgarden #h


----------



## Tewi (4. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

hallo küstenelite...#h

also ich bin dann mal auch dabei, habe gerade mit Gallus teleniert und wir werden zusammen aufschlagen|rolleyes

bin zwar von der küste weggezogen nach geldern (ca. 600km)
aber der gallus hat mich mit dem mefofieber infiziert.

mein problem ist nur ich brauch noch zwei drei küstenblinker für die mefos und wollte euch mal fragen ob mir einer welche mitbringen kann?
weil hier unten in NRW gibt es sowas nicht#q

wenn sich jemand findet hätte ich gern:

möre silda 18g in grün-weiß
gno 20g rot-schwarz
snaps 20g in rot-schwarz

bezahlung erfolgt am besagten tag des treffens..:vik:

freu mich auf euch Jung´s#6


----------



## gallus (4. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

Moin,Moin liebe Freunde!

Am Samstag geht das ja nu endlich ma wieder los.
Meiner einer als Versorgungsminister des BMA, 
plant wieder ne Kiste Goldenes aussen Harz mitzubringen(mag das bleifreie nicht)!

I.O. oder kein Bedarf?


----------



## Tewi (4. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

klar ist bedarf, weil ich muß ja nicht fahren.. hähä...
soll ich auch noch was mitbringen?


----------



## SimonHH (4. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



Tewi schrieb:


> mein problem ist nur ich brauch noch zwei drei küstenblinker für die mefos
> kein problem...#6
> 
> wenn sich jemand findet hätte ich gern:
> ...




...bestellung erledigt.lieferung samstach um halb 9 :q


----------



## Tewi (4. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

alles klar simon ich dank dir!!!!

ich will auch auf die liste.... grins


----------



## gallus (4. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

Das wird nix Rene,

normalerweise fährt der Beifahrer zurück!|bla:

Können beide nix trinken,ich musz fahren
und du bist mein Bodyguard!
Hab mal gehört,dasz sich auf Fehmarn öfter´s sozial-unverträgliche Gestalten flanieren sollen.#h


----------



## SimonHH (4. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



Tewi schrieb:


> alles klar simon ich dank dir!!!!
> 
> ich will auch auf die liste.... grins





erledigt...#6


----------



## Tewi (4. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

kein problem mit zwei bier in ne birne mach bodygard doppelt soviel spass. hihi


----------



## Tewi (4. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

aso fast vergessen, hab hier was von namensschildern gelesen, wie soll ich das verstehen?#c
 bekommt jeder nen namensschild angetackert?????|kopfkrat


----------



## SimonHH (4. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

rene...
steffen hat keine snaps mehr in rot-schwarz 20g...aber er wird dir/uns ne kleine auswahl kredenzen.wird schon passen...#6


----------



## SimonHH (4. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



Tewi schrieb:


> aso fast vergessen, hab hier was von namensschildern gelesen, wie soll ich das verstehen?#c
> bekommt jeder nen namensschild angetackert?????|kopfkrat





jup...du bekommst von uli n rosafarbenes :q


----------



## Steffen23769 (4. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

Moin Tewi,
ich bring Dir ne kleine Auswahl mit Samstag früh, hatte grade mit Simon telefoniert deswegen.

Deine Wunschfarben lassen sich aber nur zum Teil realisieren...

Laß Dich überraschen  Gno in rt/sw 20 Gramm bekomst Du den letzten seiner Art, ist schon beiseite gelegt.
Deine anderen Wünsche kann ich nicht erfüllen, sollte sich aber Ersatz finden lassen, zumal rt/sw auch nicht unbedingt der Bringer ist. Bis Samstag #h


----------



## Tewi (4. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

hä warum denn rosa????|kopfkrat

naja egal wird bestimmt lustig. 

und wegen den blinkern da finde ich bei steffen bestimmt was anderes.#6


----------



## Tewi (4. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

alles klar steffen ich werd mich dann von dir beraten lassen...!


----------



## SimonHH (4. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



Tewi schrieb:


> hä warum denn rosa????|kopfkrat




oh...schulligung...das rosa namensschildchen ist schon an mäcmarco vergeben :q:q

bekommst n "normales" rene...


----------



## Steffen23769 (4. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

Kurze Info am Rande Tewi, der Laden gehört mir nicht, ich mache da Samstag lediglich den Erfüllungsgehilfen #h


----------



## Tewi (4. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

jupp alles klar steffen, kriegen wir schon alles hin!#6


----------



## Tewi (4. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> oh...schulligung...das rosa namensschildchen ist schon an mäcmarco vergeben :q:q
> 
> bekommst n "normales" rene...




dann hätte ich aber gern eins wo "tewi" draufsteh!!!!:q:q


----------



## macmarco (4. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

Herr Simone, werden Sie mal nicht frech mit Ihrem rosa Schild


----------



## SimonHH (4. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



macmarco schrieb:


> Herr Simone, werden Sie mal nicht frech mit Ihrem rosa Schild




jawohl,herr generalstabsfeldfliegenrutenwedler


----------



## Schwarzwusel (4. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> jawohl,herr generalstabsfeldfliegenrutenwedler


 Fliegenrutenversuchswedler passt besser |supergri


----------



## SimonHH (4. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Fliegenrutenversuchswedler passt besser |supergri




...oder so


----------



## Tewi (4. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

na dann muß ich mich ja mal bei macmarco dazustellen, vielleicht kann ich ja noch was lernen! bin noch anfänger mit der fliegenpeitsche!|rolleyes


----------



## SimonHH (4. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

sooooooo...ab inne heia...morgen is n langer tach |uhoh: :q


n8 zusammen #h


----------



## macmarco (4. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Fliegenrutenversuchswedler passt besser |supergri


Tz tz tz... höre ich da Neid???   Kannst dich ja bald beweisen Herr mir schwarzem Wusel 

@Tewi: Kannst gern machen, aber ich werde bestimmt nicht der einzigste sein (hoffe ich mal)..... Oder Onkel Georg???


----------



## Tewi (4. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

reinhaun!!!!


----------



## Tewi (4. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

ja muß mich mal ein wenig beraten lassen von euch der küstenelite! und mir den ein oder anderen trick noch beibringen lassen!


----------



## Schwarzwusel (4. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



macmarco schrieb:


> Tz tz tz... höre ich da Neid??? Kannst dich ja bald beweisen Herr mir schwarzem Wusel


#c Hab doch mit keiner Silbe erwähnt dat ich das kann #d:m


----------



## goeddoek (4. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



macmarco schrieb:


> Kannst gern machen, aber ich werde bestimmt nicht der einzigste sein (hoffe ich mal)..... Oder Onkel Georg???



Nee - der Einzige wirst Du wohl eher nicht sein :q:q


----------



## Ullov Löns (4. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

Getrickst wird hier nicht. Wenn der Onkel doch schon Freitag kommt, dann brauche ich ein Womo....


----------



## Tewi (4. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Nee - der Einzige wirst Du wohl eher nicht sein :q:q




das ist gut dann kann ich mal schaun was ihr da so anstellt mit euer fliegenpeitsche!:k

muß bloß aufpassen das ich das angeln nich vergesse!|rolleyes


----------



## Tewi (5. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

hallo leudde,

ich hab mal nach dem wetter so um fehmarn geschaut und ich glaub das sieht ganz gut aus#6

(wenn man den wetterdaten glauben schenken kann!|kopfkrat)


----------



## gallus (5. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

He Uli,
Womo gibts nich,darfst aber in der grünen Badewanne liegen.
Bitte trink aber keinen Tee zum Frühstück!:v


----------



## SimonHH (5. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



Tewi schrieb:


> hallo leudde,
> 
> ich hab mal nach dem wetter so um fehmarn geschaut und ich glaub das sieht ganz gut aus#6
> 
> (wenn man den wetterdaten glauben schenken kann!|kopfkrat)





...soll trocken bleiben


----------



## Tewi (5. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

besser ist das auch!


----------



## nemles (5. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

Moin Simone,

Eventudeldidumm bin ich auch dabei. Frei bekommen hab ich, muß nur noch Auto abklären. Entscheidet sich morgen früh |rolleyes


----------



## SimonHH (5. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



nemles schrieb:


> Moin Simone,
> 
> Eventudeldidumm bin ich auch dabei. Frei bekommen hab ich, muß nur noch Auto abklären. Entscheidet sich morgen früh |rolleyes



moin tom...

na wie geil is das denn? :vik:

da gibts nix zu klären...ich hol dich ab. #6


----------



## nemles (5. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> da gibts nix zu klären...ich hol dich ab. #6



Dann.....



Gebongt.#6


----------



## gallus (5. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

Mahlzeit,

die Kiste Pils lasz ich mangels Interesse wohl zu Haus.

Leider muzs ich am Samstag auch recht zeitig zu Hause sein,
und weisz deswegen nix vernünftiges zum mitbringen.

Hab noch den RioEbroSpinnGuideKarsten im Schlepptau.


----------



## Tewi (5. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

der komm auch mit? na denn wird´s ja richig lusig!!!! grins


----------



## macmarco (5. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



nemles schrieb:


> Dann.....
> 
> 
> 
> Gebongt.#6



Schöööönes Ding!!!!#6


----------



## Blindfischer (5. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

@ Simon:

Kommando zurück, ich spiele doch wieder mit.

Kann nur sein dass ich evtl. etwas später bin, aber ich habe die Nummer von meinem Hutknecht (hier ein kleiner Hinweis auf sein Userbild: 

),den nerv ich dann für die Wegbeschreibung.

Um den Fliegenwedlern mal die Chance zu geben richtig gut auszusehen, bring ich mein Wedelzeugs auch mit.

Gruß


----------



## SimonHH (5. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



Blindfischer schrieb:


> @ Simon:
> 
> Kommando zurück, ich spiele doch wieder mit.
> 
> ...





akkurat dirk...#6
freu mich :m


----------



## Tewi (5. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



Blindfischer schrieb:


> @ Simon:
> 
> Kommando zurück, ich spiele doch wieder mit.
> 
> ...




na dann hab ich gut was zu schaun!#6#6#6#6


----------



## Blindfischer (5. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



Tewi schrieb:


> na dann hab ich gut was zu schaun!#6#6#6#6




Wer lacht geht schwimmen....:q:q:q

Gruß

der fast-Pazifist


----------



## SimonHH (5. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



gallus schrieb:


> Mahlzeit,
> 
> die Kiste Pils lasz ich mangels Interesse wohl zu Haus.
> 
> ...




mit karsten sinds dann 26 teilnehmer :vik: 


...klasse,wird n richtich gutes treffen #6


----------



## gallus (5. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

Das wird dann wohl ein allgemeines Anbaden!


----------



## Tewi (5. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



Blindfischer schrieb:


> Wer lacht geht schwimmen....:q:q:q
> 
> Gruß
> 
> der fast-Pazifist




bin anfänger im wedeln!

und auserdem will ich sehen wie du 120kg und 2.02m bewegen willst!!!!|kopfkrat:q:q:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## Blindfischer (5. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



Tewi schrieb:


> bin anfänger im wedeln!
> 
> und auserdem will ich sehen wie du 120kg und 2.02m bewegen willst!!!!|kopfkrat:q:q:q:q:q:q:q




Lass Dich überraschen...#6

Ich bin übrigends auch völliger Anfänger mit der fusselgeschichte, wird also lustich zwischen den ganzen Koniferen:q 
Aber was tut man nicht alles um zur Elite zu gehören

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## Tewi (5. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

genauso seh ich das auch dirk!
wird besimmt nen gaudi der tag, freu wie blöd!!!!


----------



## macmarco (5. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



Blindfischer schrieb:


> .
> 
> Kann nur sein dass ich evtl. etwas später bin, aber ich habe die Nummer von meinem Hutknecht (hier ein kleiner Hinweis auf sein Userbild:
> 
> ),den nerv ich dann für die Wegbeschreibung.




Hihi....Der Hutknecht hat aber das Problem, dass er ebenfalls später aufschlagen wird...|bla:  Also musst du wohl mal jemanden anderes Anrufen 

Problem bei mir ist, dass ich noch nicht ganz genau weiß, wann ich dort bin |uhoh:


----------



## Pikepauly (5. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

Nabend!

Hier ist ja schon wieder die ganze Elite am Start!

Ich freu mich tierisch auf Samstag.


----------



## macmarco (5. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



Blindfischer schrieb:


> L
> Aber was tut man nicht alles um zur Elite zu gehören
> 
> Gruß
> ...



Fang doch erstmal klein an, d.h.:

- Die Klamotten von denen ans Wasser tragen

- Anziehen mithelfen

- das Essen vorbereiten

-usw.

Dann darfst du dich auch dazwischen stellen :q:q:m


----------



## Blindfischer (5. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

@ Marco:

Kom du mi mol an strand min sötn ...

und davon, dass ich Dir  beim Anziehen helfe kannst Du nur träumen

@ Pauli: gut dass Du dabei bist#6 ich brauch da mal n paar tips zum Thema Blanks für Mefo Ruten (aber wir kriegen ja wohl auch das Nonplusultra zu Gesicht wie ich gerade gelesen habe)



Gruß

Dirk


----------



## Pikepauly (5. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

@Marco

Immer wieder nett wie Du für klare Verhätnisse sorgst und ne korrekthee Ansage machst.


----------



## Pikepauly (5. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

Mit dem Nonplusultra bin ich mal gespannt, ich krieg auch son Ding.


----------



## SimonHH (5. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



Blindfischer schrieb:


> aber wir kriegen ja wohl auch das Nonplusultra zu Gesicht wie ich gerade gelesen hab




...joa...mich :vik: :q


----------



## Tewi (5. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

ich bin ja mal gespannt.#6

dann werde ich jawohl mit meiner balzer seatrout und meiner 

quantum energie3000 das schlußlicht bilden!


----------



## SimonHH (5. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



Tewi schrieb:


> ich bin ja mal gespannt.#6
> 
> dann werde ich jawohl mit meiner balzer seatrout und meiner
> 
> quantum energie3000 das schlußlicht bilden!




ha..da kann ich über...:q

bambusrute und ne daiwa 7270A #6


----------



## Tewi (5. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

ok haste gewonnen simon


|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Ullov Löns (5. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

Ich bringe einfach mal drei Ruten mit zum angucken. Ich fahre dann gleich los. Bis Samstag.


----------



## Tewi (6. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

so noch 22Std. und dann steht Gallus bei mir vor der tür und dann gehts endlich los nach Fehmarn!!!|rolleyes

kribbelt schon voll in ne hände und wo ich das letzte mal in ner ostsee|rolleyes stand ist auch schon ne zeit her!!!!
aber morgen ist es soweit und wenn wir noch die eine oder andere trutta fangen wird dat nen perfekter tag!:k


----------



## Blindfischer (6. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> ...joa...mich :vik: :q




|sagnix


----------



## henningcl (6. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

Moin

Ich bin in Lübeck und habe gerade den Thread gefunden.

Ich bin Morgen auch dabei:vik::vik:

Heute geh ich erstmal das wasser in Sirksdorf abklappern:m

Ansonsten freu ich mich ein paar ABler morgen zu treffen.

Grüsse
Henning


----------



## Tewi (6. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

hallo henning,|wavey:

das ja ne coole sache denn sind ja doch noch nen ganzer haufen leute zusammengekommen!!!!
das wird bestimmt ne Gaudi morgen!
wenn du noch was wissen willst sag bescheid!|kopfkrat


----------



## henningcl (6. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

Moin

Soweit ich noch weiss ist mc doof gleich am Ortseingang, ansonsten ist die Kyste mein Revier:g:m

Vielen dank.

Henning 





Tewi schrieb:


> hallo henning,|wavey:
> 
> das ja ne coole sache denn sind ja doch noch nen ganzer haufen leute zusammengekommen!!!!
> das wird bestimmt ne Gaudi morgen!
> wenn du noch was wissen willst sag bescheid!|kopfkrat


----------



## Tewi (6. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

alles klar dann bis morgen in aller frische an der küste!!!!:vik:

(mensch das reimt sich ja sogar!!!!|kopfkrat)


----------



## Schwarzwusel (6. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



henningcl schrieb:


> Heute geh ich erstmal das wasser in Sirksdorf abklappern:m


 Moin Henning !! 
War heute morgen schon kurz in Sieksdorf zum gucken da steht der Nordost Wind voll drauf.
Würd mir an Deiner Stelle ne andere Ecke suchen


----------



## nemles (6. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> moin tom...
> 
> da gibts nix zu klären...ich hol dich ab. #6



Danke Simone, ist immer verlass auf Dich.#6
Aber diesmal nicht notwendig, da ich das Auto morgen zur Verfügung habe :vik:

Mensch, bin ich juckig, das erste Mal seit über zwanzig Jahren *in* der Ostsee angeln. 
Sonst immer nur vom Ufer oder Boot. Hoffentlich stelle ich mich nicht zu deppert an :q


----------



## macmarco (6. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Marco
> 
> Immer wieder nett wie Du für klare Verhätnisse sorgst und ne korrekthee Ansage machst.



Naja, dass musst halt mal geklärt werden, nicht dass alles nachher meinen sie gehören dazu :m.... Wie heißt es immer so schön:

Erst die Arbeit, dann das Vergnügen :vik:


----------



## goeddoek (6. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

Moin Mädels und Jungs |wavey:


Ich muss leider absagen  

Habe mir vor 'ner Stunde beim Werkeln im Haus den Fuß verstaucht :c   ( wieso bin ich auch nicht fischen gegangen - da passiert mir sowas nicht  )

Wünsche Euch allen viiiieeeel Spaß und fangt 'ne ordentliche Meerforelle :m

Wäre Euch äußerst dankbar, wenn ich mich auf dem Laufenden haltet.

Liebe Grüße und dickes Petri Heil,

Georg


----------



## nemles (6. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

Georch,

Daschja doof.|bigeyes

Aber wie man(n) mal wieder sieht, ist Hausarbeit seeehr gefährlich  für uns Männers.

Also, lieber was anderes machen.


Und vielen Dank noch, das Du uns anderen 25 "nur" eine ordentliche Mefo gönnst |evil: Hast wohl nicht mehr besetzt? |supergri

Gute Besserung un hült de kopp oprecht.#h


----------



## Schwarzwusel (6. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Moin Mädels und Jungs |wavey:
> 
> 
> Ich muss leider absagen


 Mööönsch Georg !! 
Und ich hab hier noch ein schönes Spielzeuch für Dich liegen wat ich morgen mit bringen wollte.
Hat mir Peter (Angeln und Meer) gestern extra für Dich mit gegeben.....


----------



## henningcl (6. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

Hab deine Fussspuren gesehen.
War gar nicht so schlimm mit dem NO.
Oben an der Spitze sind fast keine Wellen aufgeschlagen, als ich ging sind gerade zwei gekommen.
Grüsse
Henning 





Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Moin Henning !!
> War heute morgen schon kurz in Sieksdorf zum gucken da steht der Nordost Wind voll drauf.
> Würd mir an Deiner Stelle ne andere Ecke suchen


----------



## Blindfischer (6. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



macmarco schrieb:


> Naja, dass musst halt mal geklärt werden, nicht dass alles nachher meinen sie gehören dazu :m.




jetzt weiß ich auch endlich wo Farina abgeblieben ist....


Gruß

der bekennende Nichtfänger


----------



## Blindfischer (6. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Moin Mädels und Jungs |wavey:
> 
> 
> Ich muss leider absagen




Och Schosch, wat machste für Dinger? 
Nu hab ich extra das Tütü gebügelt und dann sowas....

Gute Besserung


Gruß

Dirk


----------



## SimonHH (6. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



henningcl schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Ich bin in Lübeck und habe gerade den Thread gefunden.
> 
> ...





moin henning...#h

auch von mir n herzliches willkommen :m


----------



## SimonHH (6. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Moin Mädels und Jungs |wavey:
> 
> 
> Ich muss leider absagen
> ...







georg...auch von mir gute besserung. #6


----------



## SimonHH (6. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



Blindfischer schrieb:


> |sagnix





....


----------



## SimonHH (6. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



nemles schrieb:


> Danke Simone, ist immer verlass auf Dich.#6
> Aber diesmal nicht notwendig, da ich das Auto morgen zur Verfügung habe :vik:
> 
> Mensch, bin ich juckig, das erste Mal seit über zwanzig Jahren *in* der Ostsee angeln.
> Sonst immer nur vom Ufer oder Boot. Hoffentlich stelle ich mich nicht zu deppert an :q




alles chlor,tom...nzd.iwg. :m


----------



## MetBen (6. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

Petri heil morgen an alle und denkt vielleicht mal an mich, schreib morgen ab 9 meine Prüfung für meinen Fischereischein


----------



## Schwarzwusel (6. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



MetBen schrieb:


> schreib morgen ab 9 meine Prüfung für meinen Fischereischein


 Viel Glück...  drück Dir die Daumen......


----------



## SimonHH (6. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



MetBen schrieb:


> Petri heil morgen an alle und denkt vielleicht mal an mich, schreib morgen ab 9 meine Prüfung für meinen Fischereischein





mog wi,ben :m


----------



## Ullov Löns (6. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

Fangmeldung, die Vorhut hat schon mal gesilbert...


----------



## SimonHH (6. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Fangmeldung, die Vorhut hat schon mal gesilbert...





:q....#6

wo? wie groß? gewicht? sind noch mehr davon da? bekomm ich auch eine ab?


----------



## nemles (6. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> :q....#6
> 
> bekomm ich auch eine ab?



Ich würde mal sagen: NÖ, da schon weggefangen:q


----------



## SimonHH (6. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



nemles schrieb:


> Ich würde mal sagen: NÖ, da schon weggefangen:q




dat is aber nich so schön...weil...bin ich noch klein,jung und völlig unschuldig


----------



## nemles (6. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> dat is aber nich so schön...weil...bin ich noch klein,jung und völlig unschuldig



 Ik sech nix


----------



## SimonHH (6. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

ich glaub,ich pfeif aufs schlafen...und düs na fehmarn.ich kann nich mehr...ich bin






*ANGELGEIL!!!*


*ICH WILL FISCH!!!*


*ICH DREH GLEICH DURCH!!! *#q          :q       :vik:


----------



## nemles (6. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

Oh |bigeyes  Oh |bigeyes


----------



## Alikes (6. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

Moin Jungs,
bin auch schon ganz kribbelig!

@Uli
Dann mal Petri an die Vorhut!

So, ich muss jetzt noch ein paar Bier trinken damit ich überhaupt schlafen kann ;-)

Gruß
Alexander


----------



## SimonHH (6. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

so...schluss für heut...morgen gehts weiter.n8 zusammen #h


----------



## Mefo23 (7. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

So, anplünnen, Kaffee kochen, Cousin abholen und los gehts...bis gleich


----------



## SimonHH (7. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

moin alle zusammen...|wavey:

ich möchte mich bei allen,die heute mitgemacht ganz herzlich bedanken.
ok...die mefos waren wohl auf betriebsausflug,aber es hat sehr viel spaß gemacht. 

ihr alle seid echt klasse...#6 :m

danke!! :vik:


----------



## xfishbonex (7. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

hallo simon ist denn fisch rausgekommen bei euch 
lg andre


----------



## SimonHH (7. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> hallo simon ist denn fisch rausgekommen bei euch
> lg andre




moin andre...

leider garnix...


----------



## xfishbonex (7. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

schade 
haubsache ihr hattet euren spaß #6wieviele leute wart ihr denn


----------



## SimonHH (7. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> schade
> haubsache ihr hattet euren spaß #6wieviele leute wart ihr denn




gezählt hab ich nich...aber sicher ü 20


----------



## goeddoek (8. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

Ja watt denn, Jungs ? Fotos will ich sehen, seitenweise Berichte über einen trotzdem tollen Tag :vik:

Im Ernst - seid nicht so geizig mit den Infos |supergri

Schönen Dank übrigens für die netten Genesungswünsche OT @ Schutenpiet 
Über den Spruch mit der Gehhilfe reden wir noch mal :r :r  :q




nemles schrieb:


> Und vielen Dank noch, das Du uns anderen 25 "nur" eine ordentliche Mefo gönnst |evil: Hast wohl nicht mehr besetzt? |supergri
> 
> Gute Besserung un hült de kopp oprecht.#h



@ nemles

Nein, nein - JEDER sollte eine ordentliche Meerforelle fangen. Wieso hört ihr denn nie richtig zu, wenn der Onkel was sagt ? :q:q





Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Mööönsch Georg !!
> Und ich hab hier noch ein schönes Spielzeuch für Dich liegen wat ich morgen mit bringen wollte.
> Hat mir Peter (Angeln und Meer) gestern extra für Dich mit gegeben.....



Oha - da hat ich mich schon sooo drauf gefreut 

Macht nix - kriegen wir anders hin #h


----------



## Schwarzwusel (8. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Oha - da hat ich mich schon sooo drauf gefreut
> 
> Macht nix - kriegen wir anders hin #h


 Moin Georg !!
Dat Tüdeldinksdabums hab ich Stephan mit gegeben..
Ihr werdet euch ja bestimmt eher sehen. #h


----------



## Schutenpiet (8. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

Über den Spruch mit der Gehhilfe reden wir noch mal :r :r  :q


#c Ich hab nie Gehilfe zu Dir gesagt |kopfkrat ..
naja..oder..|rolleyes
Piet


----------



## Wildshark (8. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

Moin Moin

Nun ist es schon 8.13 am Folgetag und noch kein Bild!!!
Hatte etwa keiner eine Knipsmaschiene dabei !!!!|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

Ach Georg Du hast nun schon sooolche " GROßEN " Füße !!!
Wie kann man denn damit umknicken??|kopfkrat 
Das soll helfen 





 frage doch deine bessere Hälfte mal!:m

Aber auf jedenfall wünsche ich Dir baldige Genesung!! 



Torsten


----------



## nemles (8. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



Wildshark schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> 
> Nun ist es schon 8.13 am Folgetag und noch kein Bild!!!
> Hatte etwa keiner eine Knipsmaschiene dabei !!!!|kopfkrat|kopfkrat




Moin Jungs und Mädels,

Hab gerade ne Mail vom Star-Guide bekommen:

_"Moin Tom_
_Bin grade rein , und muß gleich nach Aachen bis  Dienstag ,_
_mache das dann sofort mit den Bilden  .._
_Gruß Euer **** von Fehmarn."_

Naja, warten wir halt noch. Es haben aber auch noch andere geknipst.

Vielen Dank für den schöööönen Tag. Hat riesig viel Spass mit Euch allen gemacht, auch wenn nix gefangen wurde. Dafür neue Freundschaften geschlossen und alte vertieft.#6


----------



## MINIBUBI (8. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

Moin Moin
Kaum kann mann mal nicht mit Schon wird nix Gefangen!#c|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
Mann Mann
Leute muß ich euch den alles beibringen?
Also der Fisch ist im Wasser 
Das Wasser ist das Nasse wo die Schnur mit dem Hacken rein muß.
So nu wird das Fang geheimniss nur noch gegen gebühr weiter gegeben.:vik::vik::vik:
Schade das ich nicht dabei war( neid neid)
MINIBUBI


----------



## Alikes (8. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

Moin Jungs,

Fische wurden vereinzelt gefangen, nur nicht von unserem Haufen!
Drei andere Angler an dem Srand hatten je eine Meerforelle!

Aber was solls, war trotzdem ein schöner Tag und ein Fisch hatte ich zumindest
für fünf Sekunden dran!

Meine Wathose ist tatsächlich undicht wie ich beim Ausziehen bemerken musste. Vermutet habe ich es aber schon am Wasser das da was nicht stimmt!
Werde mal versuchen sie zu flicken.

Vielen Dank auch an den Kollegen der sich um mein Handy gekümmert hat, es funktioniert bis auf die Tatsache das es kein Empfang bekommt alles!

Gruß aus Hamburg
Alexander


----------



## Schwarzwusel (8. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

So hier mal Paar Bilder... nicht viele aber immer hin.


----------



## Belly_gaga (8. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

Klaase bider sorry jungs ich hab das total vergessen musste leider arbeiten aber wie man sieht habt ihr wieder einen schönen tag gehabt#6#6
und sorry nächstes mal vergesse ich nicht mich abzumelden|rolleyes


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (8. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

Guten Morgen,

ich möchte mich ganz herzlich bei Simon für die Ausrichtung dieses schönen Events bedanken.
Mir hat es sehr gut gefallen und auch die fehlenden Mefos konnten das Erlebnis nicht nachhaltig trüben.
Ich fand es toll "neue Gesichter" kennenzulernen und "alte Gesichter" wiederzusehen.
Ist immer eine feine Sache mit Gleichgesinnten einen Tag am Wasser zu verbringen.

Bin gerne beim nächsten Mal wieder mit am Start, wenn es zeitlich hinhaut.

@ Georg: gute Besserung !!! 

Wünsche euch einen schönen "Restsonntag" und einen guten Wochenstart.

Grüße Stephan#h


----------



## goeddoek (8. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

Na, da sind doch schon ein paar schicke Fotos dabei #6
Nu aber nich einpennen - weiter mit den Bildern 





Stephan Gartz schrieb:


> Bin gerne beim nächsten Mal wieder mit am Start, wenn es zeitlich hinhaut.




Jepp, dito - steht schon ein neuer Termin ?




Stephan Gartz schrieb:


> @ Georg: gute Besserung !!!
> 
> Wünsche euch einen schönen "Restsonntag" und einen guten Wochenstart.
> 
> Grüße Stephan#h




Herzlichen Dank - Dir auch noch'n feinen Sonntag, Schieder #h


----------



## nemles (8. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

Mönsch, da mußte ich gaaaannnnz weit zurückblättern


xfishbonex schrieb:


> wer die 1 fängt:vik: macht den nächsten termin klar mit liste und so



Da sich alle standhaft geweigert haben: Simönchen, Wiederholung büdde #6


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (8. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

|good:|supergri


----------



## Blindfischer (8. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

So, hier kommen noch n paar Bilder.


Nochmal vielen Dank an Simone, dass der Besatzverantwortliche aus Dänemark schwächelt lag ausserhalb seines Einflussbereiches. Alles andere war echt klasse, wieder viele nette Gespräche geführt, eine Super Rute befummeln können, was will man mehr von einem Samstag?

Ach ja : ausführlich gegrillt haben wir ja auch.













auch wenn es kaum zu glauben ist: manchmal wurde auch geangelt.






Gruß

Dirk


----------



## macmarco (8. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

Hey, das sieht doch klasse aus und soooo viele Menschen dort


----------



## testo (8. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



Stephan Gartz schrieb:


> Ich fand es toll ...... "alte Gesichter" wiederzusehen.
> 
> Grüße Stephan#h



ey du lümmel... so alt seh ich ja wohl noch nicht aus oder?!

war nett bei euch!

gruss an den ichmachmirdenfusskaputt-dänen und gute besserung!


----------



## SimonHH (8. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



nemles schrieb:


> Mönsch, da mußte ich gaaaannnnz weit zurückblättern
> 
> 
> Da sich alle standhaft geweigert haben: Simönchen, Wiederholung büdde #6




ne wiederholung? |kopfkrat  gerne :m

macht bitte mal n paar terminvorschläge...


ich mach dann n neuen trööt auf...


----------



## gallus (8. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

Moinsen,

wie wärs denn mit nem Treffen beim "Tag der Meerforelle"
in Neustadt?


----------



## SimonHH (8. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



gallus schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> 
> wie wärs denn mit nem Treffen beim "Tag der Meerforelle"
> in Neustadt?




hi gallus...|wavey:

dat we is bei mir schlecht.da hab ich schon wat vor...#c

wie wäre es mit einem we anfang april?


----------



## Schwarzwusel (8. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> wie wäre es mit einem we anfang april?


 Auf jeden Fall dabei ...#6


----------



## hawken (8. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

Hier Nochmal ein Sorry, Das ich mich nicht Abgemeldet habe .
Es kam Sonnabend was Dazwischen.


----------



## Tewi (8. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

hallo küstenelite,

so bin dann auch wieder zu hause angekommen.
erstmal muß ich sagen das war nen geiler tag mit euch.
bilder stell ich morgen rein (cam is noch im auto!)
und zum nächsten treffen kann ich wohl nicht bin erst im mai wieder oben zu pfingsten.
da evtl. nen treffen???;+
dann bin ich dabei!#h


----------



## Pikepauly (8. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

Moin Moin!

Es war wieder sehr nett mit Euch anne Küste.

An Georg gute Besserung.

Ich Paddelkopp hab schon wieder was liegen lassen und zwar meine Blinkerbox an unserem Sammelplatz.
Als ich nach dem umziehen da noch mal hingeguckt habe, war sie weg, müsste also einer in Verwahrung haben.
Wäre nett wenn der oder die sich mal meldet.

@Simon HH

Noch mal Danke fürs "Anschieben!"


----------



## SimonHH (8. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



Tewi schrieb:


> hallo küstenelite,
> 
> so bin dann auch wieder zu hause angekommen.
> erstmal muß ich sagen das war nen geiler tag mit euch.
> ...





moin rene...

mai könnte wat werden


----------



## Tewi (9. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

ja das wäre echt geil!!!
würde mich freuen wenn das klappt im mai!!!
wollen wir das denn fest machen zu pfingsten?


----------



## Tewi (9. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

so nun wie versrochen die bilder vom BMA 2009....


----------



## Tewi (9. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

und hier noch ein paar bilder von der BMA-Rasselbande....


----------



## Tewi (9. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

danke nochmal an alle für den wunderschönen Tag!!!!#6


----------



## pj6000 (9. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

moin moin,

ich möchte mich auch bei allen für diesen schönen Sa. bedanken. Es hat sehr viel Spass gemacht wieder mit bekannten und neuen Gesichtern zu schnacken, klönen und Erfahrungen auszutauschen. Vielen Dank auch an die Grillmeister für die warmen Speisen bei dieser schxxxx Kälte.
Bin beim nächsten Mal gerne wieder dabei.


----------



## henningcl (9. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

Moin

Back in Bayern möchte ich mich bei euch allen bedanken für den schönen Tag.:vik::vik:

Und besonders bei dir Dirk, da ich mir jetzt ne neue Fliegenkombi kaufen muss

grüsse 
Henning


----------



## Tewi (9. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

neue fliegencombo? warum dat denn?


----------



## SimonHH (9. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



Tewi schrieb:


> neue fliegencombo? warum dat denn?



...heiß gemacht


----------



## Tewi (9. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

aso, das doch ne geile sache! fliegenfischen ist schon genial!


----------



## SimonHH (9. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



Tewi schrieb:


> aso, das doch ne geile sache! fliegenfischen ist schon genial!





joa...#6

fliegenbinden noch viel geiler


----------



## henningcl (9. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> ...heiß gemacht



Jo, die ging ja so super, meine Alte ist ok aber bei weitem nicht so klasse.

grüsse
henning


----------



## nemles (9. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



henningcl schrieb:


> Jo, die ging ja so super, meine Alte ist ok aber bei weitem nicht so klasse.
> 
> grüsse
> henning




Hab ich was verpasst, während ich im Wasser war???|bigeyes


----------



## SimonHH (9. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



henningcl schrieb:


> *Jo, die ging ja so super, meine Alte ist ok aber bei weitem nicht so klasse.*





und...wie war die rute so? :q


----------



## Tewi (9. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



henningcl schrieb:


> Jo, die ging ja so super, meine Alte ist ok aber bei weitem nicht so klasse.
> 
> grüsse
> henning




was war das denn für eine? ne vision attack?


----------



## SimonHH (9. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



nemles schrieb:


> Hab ich was verpasst, während ich im Wasser war???|bigeyes



irgendwas haben wir wohl anscheinend nicht mitbekommen....


----------



## Steffen23769 (9. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



henningcl schrieb:


> Jo, die ging ja so super, meine Alte ist ok aber bei weitem nicht so klasse.
> 
> grüsse
> henning



Warum hat das noch niemand dem Ferkelfahnder gemeldet???

Solche Ausschreitungen kann man als hochanständiger Meerforellenfischer nicht dulden


----------



## henningcl (9. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

:g:g:g:g Text ändern gilt nicht, oder???|uhoh:|uhoh:



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Warum hat das noch niemand dem Ferkelfahnder gemeldet???
> 
> Solche Ausschreitungen kann man als hochanständiger Meerforellenfischer nicht dulden




Ja , das vision attack set.

Fand ich echt klasse.

grüsse
henning


----------



## macmarco (9. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Warum hat das noch niemand dem Ferkelfahnder gemeldet???
> 
> Solche Ausschreitungen kann man als hochanständiger Meerforellenfischer nicht dulden


Dann mach dat mal!!!!!:m Für die Nominierung muss das auf jedenfall reichen #6


----------



## SimonHH (9. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Warum hat das noch niemand dem Ferkelfahnder gemeldet???
> 
> Solche Ausschreitungen kann man als hochanständiger Meerforellenfischer nicht dulden





alles schon erledigt...kann ich als hochanständiger moralwächter keinesfalls durchgehen lassen :q


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

Jetzt wissen wir anderen ja, wieso das nicht mit den Fischen geklappt hat, und da manche Jungs so geschafft rumsitzen. 
Da waren einige "Alte" da, wohl in den hinteren Büschen ... da sind auf Tewi's Fotos auch viel zuwenig Leuts im Wasser. :g
Paßt alles ... verhaftet. :q


----------



## Steffen23769 (9. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

Ich habs Honigbällchen auch schon gemeldet 

Und Henning, NEIN, Text ändern gilt nicht


----------



## nemles (9. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

Dann quillt ja sein Postfach wieder über...:q Habs auch gemeldet:m


----------



## SimonHH (9. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

3 meldungen....wow |bigeyes :q


das *muß* klappen...:vik:


----------



## macmarco (9. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

Da kann man mal sehen, wer hier so die Leudde anschei**t


----------



## SimonHH (9. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



macmarco schrieb:


> Da kann man mal sehen, wer hier so die Leudde anschei**t





mmmhh...anschei...en würd ich nicht sagen,marco...eher...verpfeifen.


----------



## macmarco (9. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

Ja ja... ich weiß das schon... kenn mich da ja bestens aus....


----------



## Blindfischer (10. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



henningcl schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Back in Bayern möchte ich mich bei euch allen bedanken für den schönen Tag.:vik::vik:
> 
> ...




Ätsch.....

Aber ich hab auch was davon, ich konnte sehen, dass man doch weiter als 3 m damit werfen kann :m

Schade, dass Du in Norditalien wohnst, sonst könnte man sich öfter am Wasser treffen.

Ich bin aber auch infiziert worden, ich könnte jetzt schreiben:

Nachdem ich morgens Uli´s Rute befummeln durfte, werde ich meine Alte entsorgen und mir ne neue aufbauen...  

Tu ich aber nicht , wär ja zweideutig und sowas mach ich nicht.

Ich schreibe lieber: am Morgen hat Uli seine neue Meerforellen Rute auf Basis eines CTS Blanks aus dem Auto geholt und die Aktion bei dem schön schlanken Blank und sehr niedrigem Gewicht haben mich voll überzeugt.


Gruß


----------



## Blindfischer (10. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



Tewi schrieb:


> was war das denn für eine? ne vision attack?




Jup , das Attack Set in Klasse 7 mit Koma Rolle und  Vision WF Schnur

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## Honeyball (10. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

Ein Aufschrei der Entrüstung schallt durch das Anglerboard. Von überall her strömen die Wächter über Anstand und Moral und rennen dem Ferkelfahnder die Türen ein...:vik::vik::vik:



henningcl schrieb:


> Jo, die ging ja so super, meine Alte ist ok aber bei weitem nicht so klasse.


----------



## Blindfischer (10. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

Wat is hier eigentlich für´n Aufruhr ? 


Da öffnet sich endlich mal jemand aus den fernen Tiefen der Galaxis der Zivilisation und so wird es Ihm gedankt...

Oder aber das ist einfach nur der schlechte Einfluss von Nemles|jump:


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (10. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Warum hat das noch niemand dem Ferkelfahnder gemeldet???
> 
> Solche Ausschreitungen kann man als hochanständiger Meerforellenfischer nicht dulden



Was gibt´s denn diesmal für die Anschei... zu gewinnen? |supergri


Da war doch was auf Fehmarn ... #c

@ Henning: Vielen Dank für den Input !!! Lager sind da.

Gruß Stephan #h


----------



## Tewi (10. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

schonmal jemand übers nächste treffen nachgedacht?
einige vorschläge waren ja nun auch schon da.
und ich glaub simone muß die orga wohl wieder in die hand nehmen (weil hat ja keiner was gefangen von uns!!!:q)

also simone dein einsatz!!!!!#6


----------



## DRU (10. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

Eigentlich müsste das ja Alikes übernehmen..........


----------



## Tewi (10. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

wer soll das übernehmen????


----------



## DRU (10. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

Alikes wäre doch eh anstatt Simon dran gewesen, wenn ich dass denn richtig mitbekommen hab...............von daher


----------



## macmarco (10. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



DRU schrieb:


> Alikes wäre doch eh anstatt Simon dran gewesen, wenn ich dass denn richtig mitbekommen hab...............von daher



Genau so schaut es aus #6:q


----------



## Tewi (10. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

na dann ran an die orga. muß mein terminplan doch voll bekommen!


----------



## Steffen23769 (10. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



Stephan Gartz schrieb:


> Was gibt´s denn diesmal für die Anschei... zu gewinnen? |supergri



Keine Ahnung, der Gewinn ist mir als hochanständiger Mensch auch egal, SItte und Moral sind die Eckpfeiler meines Lebens...












































Was schreib ich kleine Sau da eigentlich für Zeug???


----------



## goeddoek (10. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Was schreib ich kleine Sau da eigentlich für Zeug???



Hatte jetzt auch ein bisschen Angst gekriegt  :q :q


----------



## nemles (10. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

Hallo Kinnings, |wavey:

Der Fehmarn-Superguide Otto hat mir wie versprochen die Bilder geschickt.

Danke Otto, im Namen aller.



Treffen morgens vorm geschlossenem |bigeyes|bigeyes McBrech...

http://img26.*ih.us/img26/9495/anglertreffen001.jpg

http://img15.*ih.us/img15/3826/anglertreffen002.jpg

http://img17.*ih.us/img17/3150/anglertreffen003.jpg


Und schon schleicht er durchs Gebüsch, um die "Profis" zu belauschen...

http://img255.*ih.us/img255/8645/anglertreffen004.jpg

Und was muß er sehen? Diese achso erfahrene Küstenelite angelt ja gar nicht. Nur am Futter und Dummtüch schnacken 

http://img220.*ih.us/img220/184/at051.jpg

http://img220.*ih.us/img220/9403/at061.jpg

http://img220.*ih.us/img220/5549/at081.jpg

http://img264.*ih.us/img264/2830/at091.jpg

http://img264.*ih.us/img264/7821/ato71.jpg


----------



## Andy1608 (10. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

Moin moin


Das Treffen war aller Best:m
Nur scheiterte es ein wenig am Fisch:q
Das lag bestimmt daran,dass McBrech nicht morgenś auf hatte |kopfkrat


----------



## Ines (10. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

Der knieende Steffen mit den Bratwürsten ist am besten! #6


----------



## SimonHH (10. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

nabendtz....#h


so...ja...zur orga fürs nächste treffen...


ich gebe DRU da mal recht und finde auch,das alexander die orga übernehmen sollte.
da ich schlingel sie ihm ja klammheimlich "wechgemopst" hatte,gebührt ihm nu die ehre :m


----------



## DRU (10. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

Steffens Bild ist wirklich super:q.


Ich hatte keine Zeit zum Essen, ...............musste doch Angeln.

Weis jemand ob die Werder Würstchens gut waren???? Upps nicht das ein HSV Fan sie auch noch gegessen hat.........

Wenn ja würd ich sie mir ja wieder kaufen.......


----------



## SimonHH (10. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



DRU schrieb:


> Steffens Bild ist wirklich super:q.
> 
> 
> Ich hatte keine Zeit zum Essen, ...............musste doch Angeln.
> ...




du willst mir doch wohl nu nich sagen,das ich....|bigeyes

omg...ich lass mir den magen auspumpen |uhoh:


----------



## DRU (10. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

hehe .... die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist gar nicht so gering


----------



## SimonHH (10. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



DRU schrieb:


> hehe .... die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist gar nicht so gering





welcher wahnsinnige hat die da raufgelegt?? :r :q


----------



## goeddoek (10. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



Ines schrieb:


> Der knieende Steffen mit den Bratwürsten ist am besten! #6



Stimmt !

Vielleicht sollten wir aber mal zusammenlegen, dass der Jung 'ne ordentliche Mütze kriegt - sieht mir zu sehr nach "Ivan der Schreckliche" aus :q:q:q:q


----------



## nemles (10. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

Otto schreibt gerade, daß er noch mehr Bilder hat. Sendet er umgehend.   

Super, der Fehmarn-Auwa #6


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (10. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



nemles schrieb:


> Otto schreibt gerade, daß er noch mehr Bilder hat. Sendet er umgehend.
> 
> Super, der Fehmarn-Auwa #6



Joo, stimmt, echt nen netter Typ.

@ DRU: Werder - Würstchen was´n das?... die hätte ich als alter Werder - Fan ja mal gerne getestet.

nächstes Event: wat ist denn nun?

will niemand?

Gruß Stephan |wavey:


----------



## DRU (10. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



Stephan Gartz schrieb:


> @ DRU: Werder - Würstchen was´n das?... die hätte ich als alter Werder - Fan ja mal gerne getestet.




Die werden natürlich von Könecke gemacht und wenn ich das nächste mal wieder dabei sein sollte, bringe ich welche mit:q. Kein Witz, das ist die Stadionbratwurst#6


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (10. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



Ines schrieb:


> Der knieende Steffen mit den Bratwürsten ist am besten! #6



O.K. das Treffen war echt super, aber müssen dann gleich alle ethischen und moralischen Grundsätze über Bord geworfen werden?

1. Die Würstchen sind nicht silbern sondern im Laichkleid - eindeutig!!!

2. Lose Schuppen kann ich auch keine erkennen - die können sich natürlich wiederum in der Mütze (wir wollen den Kosackenhelm mal so nennen) verstecken.

Das sich unser Guide(Steffen), die moralische Säule von Fehmarn, so auf´s Glatteis von einem andern Guide(OttO) hat führen und ablichten  lassen#d|supergri

...in diesem Sinne- Mahlzeit!


----------



## nemles (10. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

Appropos ablichten, 


News from Otto: Es wurden doch Angler gesichtet.
Hier Stephan beim guiding seiner Windmacher-crew:

http://img8.*ih.us/img8/4516/at141.jpg

http://img4.*ih.us/img4/5453/at201.jpg

zum Abschluß ein Gruppenfoto mit (fast) allen Teilnehmern:

http://img4.*ih.us/img4/2955/at211.jpg



Und wer errät, wer der nette Chaot mit dem Stirnband in der halberchten Bildmitte ist, darf das nächste Event ausrichten.


Kleiner Tip: Auweia ist es nicht...   Danke nochmals an Otto#6
http://www.fishing-guide-fehmarn.de/
(Link mit Ausnahmegenemigung by Thomas9904)

http://img19.*ih.us/img19/3103/at381.jpg


----------



## SimonHH (10. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

werderwurst...#d...ich fass dat nich...unglaublich,wat die leute alles so essen#q  :q


beim nächsten mal:



HOLSTEN...ASTRA...und hamburger gekochte auf butterschnittchen :vik:


----------



## Tewi (10. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

der verrückte guide OttO war doch ne gue unterhaltung für uns!
ich fand den ganz lustig!#6#6


----------



## nemles (10. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



nemles schrieb:


> http://img4.*ih.us/img4/2955/at211.jpg




Ähm Simone....zweiter von links, sehe ich jetzt gerade erst...Wat machst Du da gerade??? Pinkelst Du Blindie ans Bein???


----------



## SimonHH (10. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



nemles schrieb:


> Ähm Simone....zweiter von links, sehe ich jetzt gerade erst...Wat machst Du da gerade??? Pinkelst Du Blindie ans Bein???





psssssssssssssssssst....


hadder ja nich gemerkt :q


----------



## Tewi (10. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

wollte ich auch grade sagen "simone"!


----------



## SimonHH (10. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



Tewi schrieb:


> wollte ich auch grade sagen "simone"!




...wolltest du nicht,rene


----------



## Pikepauly (10. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

Ooch Mensch wer dat lustig wer dat schön.
Dat wüllt wie wollerhem!

Ich sach Alex mal Bescheid das er nen Termin anschiebt.


----------



## macmarco (10. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

Aber lass nicht noch versuchen Anfang Mai... da is schon so viel los


----------



## Tewi (10. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

was denn da los?


----------



## macmarco (10. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

Dann ist ein großer Teil, der zum Mefofischen kommen würde, bereits auf Lolland zum Kajaktreff... Wäre schade drum


----------



## macmarco (10. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

Achsooooo, und am 09.05. ist das BellyBoat Spanferkeltreffen


----------



## Pikepauly (10. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

@Marco

Was bliebe dann?
Pfingsten?


----------



## SimonHH (10. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Marco
> 
> Was bliebe dann?
> Pfingsten?




...gute idee,gerrit #6


----------



## macmarco (10. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

Joop, dass klingt doch gut... Ich mein, letztendlich müsst ihr das wissen, nur wollte ich es kurz erwähnen, weil es sonst schade drum wäre,wenn dann viele fehlen würden...

Aber Pfingsten klingt gut


----------



## Tewi (10. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

ich bin auch für pfingsten!!!! juhu


----------



## Pikepauly (10. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

Ist ja auch so, dass nach dem Ende der Raubfischschonzeit viele erstmal auf Hechte und Zander angeln, so dass Anfang Mai auch schwierig wird. 
Pfingsten werden wohl eher Hornies an der Küste sein, aber macht dat watt?
Ich find nicht. Da könnte man sich auch mittags treffen und bis abends später angeln.
Vieleicht muss ich dann auch im Auto pennen, weil Alolol im Spiel ist.....


----------



## macmarco (10. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Vieleicht muss ich dann auch im Auto pennen, weil Alolol im Spiel ist.....


Sowas machst du??? tz tz tz... unfassbar |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## SimonHH (10. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Vieleicht muss ich dann auch im Auto pennen, weil Alolol im Spiel ist.....




genau gerrit...ersma ein saufen...ne dicke mefo angeln...und dann wir beide abschnarchen im auto. #6

herrgott...bin ich romantisch:l


----------



## Tewi (10. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

und ich bin dabei... so wer macht den pfingsttrööt auf?


----------



## Ullov Löns (10. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

Ihr beide abschnarchen im Auto? Hoffentlich zieht ihr dann eure tuffigen rosa PÜÜÜÜJAMAS nicht an.


----------



## Ines (10. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

Macht man Pfingsten, ich geh dann segeln auf der Nordsee.
Geht eben nicht immer alles.

Ich wünsche euch dann jedenfalls ein paar mehr Fische... |wavey:


----------



## macmarco (10. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Ihr beide abschnarchen im Auto? Hoffentlich zieht ihr dann eure tuffigen rosa PÜÜÜÜJAMAS nicht an.


Ach Ulli.... du liegst dann doch sowieso nebenbei und machst mit..... und jetzt sag nicht, das stimmt nicht


----------



## Pikepauly (10. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

@Tewi
Du hast zuerst schlau gefragt, Du schreibst jetzt die Einladung!

Alex hat sowieso zuwenig Zeit sich darum zu kümmern und reisst sich da bestimmt nicht drum.


----------



## SimonHH (10. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Ihr beide abschnarchen im Auto? Hoffentlich zieht ihr dann eure tuffigen rosa PÜÜÜÜJAMAS nicht an.




klar machen wir dat,uli...dann sehn wir zwar aus wie teletubbies...is aber banane mit 2,8 promille :q


----------



## Pikepauly (10. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

Wenn Uli das Zeug trinkt was er sonst immer trinkt, penn ich nicht mit ihm in einem Auto!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SimonHH (10. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Wenn Uli das Zeug trinkt was er sonst immer trinkt, penn ich nicht mit ihm in einem Auto!!!!!!!!!!!!!




was wäre das? |bigeyes


----------



## macmarco (10. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> was wäre das? |bigeyes


Das will ich jetzt aber auch wissen |bigeyes


----------



## Ullov Löns (10. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

Gerrit, ich warne dich!!!#y#y#y|smash:|smash:|smash:


----------



## Ullov Löns (10. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

Und überhaupt ich bin da mehr der Komforttyp und brauche mindestens ein Womo.


----------



## SimonHH (10. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Und überhaupt ich bin da mehr der Komforttyp und brauche mindestens ein Womo.




wie trinkt man n "womo" ?  |kopfkrat


----------



## Pikepauly (10. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

Naja ich sags natürlich nicht nach weil ich soll ja nicht.

Aber es kommt aus Schottland.


----------



## Ullov Löns (10. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

Sagen wir mal so,... zwischen dem Onkel aus DK und mir stand es ca. remis. Er konnte nicht mehr sprechen und ich hatte eine leichte Lebensmittelvergiftung. Zumindest haben unabhängige Berichterstatter das so berichten können.


----------



## SimonHH (10. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Naja ich sags natürlich nicht nach weil ich soll ja nicht.
> 
> Aber es kommt aus Schottland.





ah...n legger malt #6

jap...dat hat stil...da mach ich gern mit


----------



## SimonHH (10. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



SimonHH schrieb:


> ah...n legger malt #6
> 
> jap...dat hat stil...da mach ich gern mit







huch...|rotwerden





verplappert...


----------



## macmarco (10. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Sagen wir mal so,... zwischen dem Onkel aus DK und mir stand es ca. remis. Er konnte nicht mehr sprechen ....



#d#dSchon wieder?? das kenn ich auch mit ihm... er weiß aber auch nie wann schluss ist :q:q


----------



## Pikepauly (10. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

Schluss ist wenn einer umfällt.

So ist das hier bei mir auffem Dorf.

Und wo Georg wohnt ist weniger als ein Dorf.


----------



## SimonHH (10. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Schluss ist wenn einer umfällt.
> 
> So ist das hier bei mir auffem Dorf.
> 
> Und wo Georg wohnt ist weniger als ein Dorf.





...da fallen dann alle auf einmal um


----------



## goeddoek (10. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

Es ist ja unglaublich, was hier erzählt wird #d #d




sundvogel schrieb:


> Sagen wir mal so,... zwischen dem Onkel aus DK und mir stand es ca. remis.



Jepp - am Abend. Am nächsten Tag hat einer gefischt, während der Andere .......  :q




macmarco schrieb:


> #d#dSchon wieder?? das kenn ich auch mit ihm... er weiß aber auch nie wann schluss ist :q:q




Der Hammer - Machosprüche von einem "Mann ohne echte Sauf-Erfahrung " >  |muahah:|muahah:


----------



## Ullov Löns (11. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Jepp - am Abend. Am nächsten Tag hat einer gefischt, während der Andere .......  :q



Jep, das ist wohl so. Ich war ein wenig aus dem Kitt. In zwei Wochen sind wir mit 5 Boardies auf der Nebeninsel im Osten.#6


----------



## Schutenpiet (11. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Sagen wir mal so,... zwischen dem Onkel aus DK und mir stand es ca. remis. Er konnte nicht mehr sprechen und ich hatte eine leichte Lebensmittelvergiftung. Zumindest haben unabhängige Berichterstatter das so berichten können.



Hab ich schon öfter gehört, dass da weibliche Hormone drin sein sollen..Autofahren geht dann auch nicht mehr :q:q
Piet


----------



## Pikepauly (11. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

Deswegen trink ich nur Rum!
Oder sollte ich vieleicht sagen ich trinkrum?


----------



## Ines (11. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



> Hab ich schon öfter gehört, dass da weibliche Hormone drin sein sollen



Weibliche Hormone schaden niemandem! 
Und - sie machen sexy! #6:m


----------



## Ullov Löns (11. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



Ines schrieb:


> Weibliche Hormone schaden niemandem!
> Und - sie machen sexy! #6:m



Da müßte ich jetzt mal direkt Gerrit fragen, aber ich glaube, dass das in meinem Fall nur sehr begrenzt richtig ist.


----------



## Tewi (11. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

der pfingsttrööt ist auf bitte anmelden!


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (11. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Da müßte ich jetzt mal direkt Gerrit fragen, aber ich glaube, dass das in meinem Fall nur sehr begrenzt richtig ist.



Nee Uli, mußt du Gerrit gar nicht fragen.

Ist nicht begrenzt richtig, ist komplett falsch.:q

... schnell wech...

Gruß Stephan


----------



## macmarco (11. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Der Hammer - Machosprüche von einem "Mann ohne echte Sauf-Erfahrung " >  |muahah:|muahah:


Die hast du ja noch nie mitbekommen... Du schläfst ja auch immer so lange :vik:


----------



## Pikepauly (11. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

@Ines

Meine Wathose hat Sehnsucht nach Dir, sie will zurück angeblich riechst Du besser.


----------



## Blindfischer (11. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



nemles schrieb:


> Ähm Simone....zweiter von links, sehe ich jetzt gerade erst...Wat machst Du da gerade??? Pinkelst Du Blindie ans Bein???



Ach deswegen war das rechte Bein der Wathose so sauber, ich hab mich schon gewundert...

Gruß

der schlanke mit dem warmen Bein


----------



## Blindfischer (11. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Und überhaupt ich bin da mehr der Komforttyp und brauche mindestens ein Womo.




Ist das nicht egal aus welchem Fahrzeug man reiert? |kopfkrat

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## Ullov Löns (11. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

Im Prinzip schon, aber das nachfolgende Koma läßt sich gemütlich besser ertragen.


----------



## Ines (11. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

Pauly, Deine Wathose hat einen guten Geschmack! :q
(Ich meine damit nicht, wie sie schmeckt, sondern wie sie riecht...)


----------



## SimonHH (11. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

soooo...ich denke mal,wir sollten nun bei TEWI im pfingsttreffentrööt weiterkritzeln...

ich bedanke mich bei allen teil- und nichtteilnehmern für das rege interesse,sage DANKE SCHÖN und vielleicht bis pfingsten.|wavey:


----------



## Ullov Löns (11. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

Wieso? Spammen können wir hier jetzt wunnebar.


----------



## SimonHH (11. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Wieso? Spammen können wir hier jetzt wunnebar.




hm...meinst,ich soll den auf lassen zum blödsinn schreiben und tewi seinen zum anmelden? |kopfkrat


----------



## Tewi (11. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

neeeeeeeee los alle in meinen trööt....|krach:|krach:

ach egal dann können wir hier schön lötzinn schreiben!!!!|kopfkrat


----------



## SimonHH (11. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

neeeeee...hier is nu schluß.




*LICHT...AUS!!!*


----------



## Ines (11. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

Ich kann aber noch was sehen...|bigeyes


----------



## Knurrhahn (11. März 2009)

*Aw: 07.03.09*

Auf Wunsch per PM des Erstellers dieses Themas, ist die Sache jetzt hier dicht.
Gruss Knurri


----------

